# Official Raw Discussion Thread 12/13 ** 3 Hour Slammy Edition **



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

When the 2010 Slammy Awards take over a special three-hour edition of Raw, only one man will be named Superstar of the Year - and the choice is yours. VOTE NOW then tune in live at 8/7 CT to learn who'll take top honors

The Nexus served a shocking ultimatum to their leader last Monday: Hire John Cena or face exile from his own yellow armbanded army. Will Wade Barrett decide to reinstate Cena or will Nexus be against him?

Discuss​


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll probably miss the first hour due to work , should be an eventful show.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

what is the announce team for tonight? will it be king, CM punk and josh matthews again? or is cole back tonight?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Cole, King, and Punk. Michael was on Smackdown! this week so hes already back.

We need another heel for superstar of the year this year. Maybe Miz or Wade Barrett.

Tag Team:Nexus
Diva:Laycool
Match:HBK/Taker

I hope that we get some good matches with both brands being there, Bryan/ADR would be fun 

Its 12/13 btw


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Hope to God for an HBK appearance to accept the MOTY award!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

What time does RAW start tonight in the UK. Is it 1am instead of 2am?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Hope to God for an HBK appearance to accept the MOTY award!


Ditto lol

I look forward to this show, Slammy awards are always entertaining.


----------



## TheOneBillyGunn (Sep 11, 2007)

I got tickets for tonight and I just read alot of the talent are stuck in flight delays. :no: 

hoping for an HBK apperance but thats probably not going to happen.


----------



## urz (Mar 24, 2005)

♠Chip♠;9130757 said:


> What time does RAW start tonight in the UK. Is it 1am instead of 2am?


Yes Lad. Raw starts at 1am Sky Sports 3.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Man Utd vs Arsenal then WWE RAW!


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

I can't wait


----------



## vogue (Jun 22, 2005)

Least likely thing to kick off Raw tonight?






COLE: OOOOOOHHH MYYYYYY!


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

The Miz to drop the title please!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Moonlight_drive said:


> The Miz to drop the title please!!!


Hahahaha.. Not a chance! Miz = Ratings, ever since he won the belt RAW has been in the 5 million viewers category the past couple weeks and that report is just a bunch of bs junior!


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Extreme Angel said:


> ^ Cole, King, and Punk. Michael was on Smackdown! this week so hes already back.
> 
> We need another heel for superstar of the year this year. Maybe Miz or Wade Barrett.
> 
> ...


I agree completley but who would accept the slammy for HBK/Taker?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> Hahahaha.. Not a chance! Miz = Ratings, ever since he won the belt RAW has been in the 5 million viewers category the past couple weeks and that report is just a bunch of bs junior!


Or it was because Orton smashed someone through a table, and RKO's Michael Fucking Cole, Jerry Lawler was in action, and there was a TLC match.

Miz drops the title, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Bella twins dad is there tonight, which can only mean one thing... Backstage segment with him and Daniel Bryan asking permission to take them on a date... LAWLZ!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

olympiadewash said:


> Bella twins dad is there tonight, which can only mean one thing... Backstage segment with him and Daniel Bryan asking permission to take them on a date... LAWLZ!


OMG that would be the funniest thing in awhile!



D-XFann9933 said:


> I agree completley but who would accept the slammy for HBK/Taker?


I would mark for HBK but it would likely be Kane coming to talk about how his brother will never get to come back for another WrestleMania after what he did to him or perhaps even Sheamus coming out and saying something like how HBK is pathetic adding more heat with Triple H.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> OMG that would be the funniest thing in awhile!
> 
> 
> 
> I would mark for HBK but it would likely be Kane coming to talk about how his brother will never get to come back for another WrestleMania after what he did to him or perhaps even Sheamus coming out and saying something like how HBK is pathetic adding more heat with Triple H.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRsC5aL-1is


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Miz already said he's going to be the longest reining WWE champion in history. So get used to it haters. 2,763 more days bitches.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

If HBK comes out to accept an award I hope the man who challenges Taker for next WM tells Michaels he'll be holding that same award, but this time Taker will be coming off of a loss. Jackson Andrews should be that man. Backstage we would get to see Tyson Kidd out cold on the floor with DH Smith at his side laughing.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Miz already said he's going to be the longest reining WWE champion in history. So get used to it haters. 2,763 more days bitches.


Do you want the WWE to go bankrupt?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

olympiadewash said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRsC5aL-1is


Seems about accurate.. all except for the steak and gravy as the dragon is a vegan  would be a great segment though. Bryan would probobly do the same thing AJ pulled, GOODNIGHT!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

oh, forgot it was 3 hour.


----------



## Lihen (Sep 23, 2010)

It should be an interesting Raw given its a Slammy show, I see no point in The Nexus/Cena storyline for it makes its run pointless, if Cena was going to ''win'' and ''destroy'' Nexus, he should've done at Hell in a Cell, instead of pointlessly being a part of Nexus and being ''fired'' only to be ''rehired'' 3 or 4 weeks later, this justs shows how sick in the head Vince McMahon and his writers are to do such a ridiculous and pointless storyline.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Hoping for a good, solid 3 hours of RAW.


----------



## Theplayer8505 (Sep 16, 2008)

Raw should be good, but I think the 3 hour show are starting to get a little stale.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there a match of the year award? If there isn't there should be!


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

i dont think they announced match of the year and tag team of the year as awards..


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

we can only hope for this much epicness this year 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJPhDZTPnIo&feature=related


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well Match of the Year winner is a no brainer, as for Tag Team of the year all those that could've won it have split up and the only 3 left are the Usos, Nexus (if they count) and Santlov, yeah I kinda wouldn't wanna announce that either! Unless they give it to the Hart Dynasty >.>


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone notice the title says 12/12 when it's 12/13


----------



## Dalnath (Oct 20, 2010)

sickofcena said:


> i dont think they announced match of the year and tag team of the year as awards..


It wouldn't surprise me if there was no tag team of the year award... there's been what, three active tag teams this year? The Hart Dynasty would have won this easily if they were still together, but for some reason WWE like to spit up guys that are much better off being in a tag team.



ShaggyK said:


> we can only hope for this much epicness this year
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJPhDZTPnIo&feature=related


I miss Carlito.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

i sure am enjoying this Vikings/Giants game before RAW starts


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hoping for Raw to continue it's current trend of being very solid. However, I have a feeling the Slammys Edition will be shit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

TeaZy said:


> Anyone notice the title says 12/12 when it's 12/13


Yeah, I hit the wrong Key.


And failed to notice it until you mentioned it.



The point is I fixed it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

FX™ said:


> Hoping for Raw to continue it's current trend of being very solid. However, I have a feeling the Slammys Edition will be shit.


Hope not i got 8 cans of bud to get through


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wonder if A-Ri is going to be made to look like a total douche tonight???


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

love that raw is 3 hours but personally never gave a shit about the slammy stuff


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Another 3 hour Raw. Can't wait


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Whats everyone watching now, am watching bear grylss born survivor, seems like all he does is eat shit


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jordo said:


> Whats everyone watching now, am watching bear grylss born survivor, seems like all he does is eat shit


csi, i think. Its on before raw starts, btw I think I heard cole in the preview.sweet!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Whats everyone watching now, am watching bear grylss born survivor, seems like all he does is eat shit


just watched NXT


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Hope not i got 8 cans of bud to get through


I have a bag of weed, but I dunno whether to waste it on Raw. Might just drink some cans with my mates.



Jordo said:


> Whats everyone watching now, am watching bear grylss born survivor, seems like all he does is eat shit


NXT. 

Disappointed in the season opener. Preferred last season when the commentators didn't give a shit.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I hate to be that guy but I'm on my laptop at the moment away from home and don't have certain sites bookmarked and am left without entertainment for the evening 

I'm usually the guy helping out but tonight, I need you guys!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

All UK viewers Raw starts at one ok, also if there is a sheamus/HHH encounter up for an award tonight, it'd be a huge swerve for his return to set up their match at RR as it is too less of time to set up a match at TLC.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

three minutes to 0 time


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i just watched "the stuff"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hate terry wogan


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Liniert said:


> just watched NXT


Same


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

SportsDirect.com :L

ps. if anyone needs a stream PM Me


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

here we go!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here we go!!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

FX™ said:


> I have a bag of weed, but I dunno whether to waste it on Raw. Might just drink some cans with my mates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come over here with the weed :agree:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

here we go!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here we GO!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

It is Electrifying


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Was that Batista I just saw?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

This had better be good!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

What the fuck is this song?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh wow, are we watching a ppv or something :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A question to the uk members wasn't TLC on sky sports i cant remember it being on boxoffice?


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Diddy? Are you fucking kidding me? It is NOT morning right now.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jerry looking to kick coles head off


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope these Slammy Awards don't consume too much Raw time


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cole and King on commentary. I sense I'm going to be very annoyed by this commentary. Punk will need to be gold.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Wait, there's a category named after Despicable Me? Wow.

OH SNAP! THE GREATEST WCW WORLD CHAMPION EVER IS HERE!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

ARQUETTE! LOL!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

David fucking Arquette? Are you shitting me?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

David Arquette


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuck, guest host  Oh shit Arquette!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

The fuck?!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WTF???????????????????


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice Slammy Stage but go away Cole please fuck off.

David Arquette?!?! Plus A Ready To Rumble Reference lol


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

david arkette omg!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh god, not him. fpalm


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

David Arquette :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

David Arquette?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I got excited and they bring this fucktard???


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh god


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

David Arquette! 

We need Y2J to have a karoke contest with him again


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Greatest WCW champion of all time


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cole miners fan club lol, whats wrong with his voice


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Did he lose his voice? Jesus Christ?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

WCW sure did circle the drain those last few years...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Love he got introed as the former WCW champ


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What the hell is wrong with Arquette's voice?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

WTF?? I tune in and i hear David Arquette getting introduced.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Arquette appearance > HBK appearance

Ready to Rumble reference FTW! I used to love that movie >_>


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Eric Bischoff and Ready to Rumble


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

is arquette drunk?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

david fuckin Arquette! Do they want me to switch over the channel?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

why is he getting so much heat?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This lad is painful.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

David Arquette vs. The Miz tonight for the WWE Championship. I'm calling it.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

What the actual fuck is up with his voice?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"He's not half bad.....he's all bad."


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

They obviously brought him in to fuck with us, loving it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

READY TO RUMBLE. Vince yet again reminding everyone that he won. We get it, you won, move on!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

.....Owen Hart and Mr Perfect are turning in their graves.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So David Arquette is heeling the Slammy awards. I don't even know.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

David Arquette should win this award for being at raw....


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A question to the uk members wasn't TLC on sky sports i cant remember it being on boxoffice?


I think it was, but then it got moved to Box Office.

King and Cole are going to keep forgetting that they don't like each other, then just remembering on cue. Ehhhh.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Arquette is top heel. Fuck ADR, Sheamus and that Miz guy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Whatever the fuck he was on....I don't want it.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Nexus more shocking.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Nexus' got the win


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Shocker of the Year has to be Nexus' attack.


----------



## Theplayer8505 (Sep 16, 2008)

He looks like Micheal Cole just with a wrost Hair cut.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that little girls face when Miz one should win "fan reaction" of the year...


----------



## I Hear Voices (Nov 23, 2010)

Greatest WCW champion of all time doing his best Macho Man impression


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Has to be a Nexus win.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Arquette automatically makes this RAW 10/10


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Nexus to win


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> David Arquette vs. The Miz tonight for the WWE Championship. I'm calling it.


And then hav David win the title and have his theme song be We Aren't Gonna Take It! Big Pie Face to the Miz and Cole would cry



FUCK YES!! NEXUS DEBUT WINS!!

Already Barrett is a Slammy Award Winner!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Shocker of the year: A raw show was actually good.

I kid


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

is this guy fucking drunk?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nothing even came close to the Nexus debut.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Nexus win the Slammy. There was hardly any other options. Barrett comes out on his own.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

woooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

That reminds me, can't wait to see a face Jericho returning at the Rumble!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL just tuned in and saw all these post about his Arquette and his voice.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL at the Arquette heat.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

how ironic Nexus' theme is now


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck yeah nexus won


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

DAvid Arquette has been hanging out with Jeff Hardy, too much.

INB4DAVIDARQUETTEISRAWGM!!


----------



## Theplayer8505 (Sep 16, 2008)

Where is "Super Cena"!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> LOL at the Arquette heat.


could this new the new meme.:lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

PUNK! :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

where's Skip Sheffield when you need him??? yeap yeap yeap what it do


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

David Arquette should present awards all night long


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

haha punk "maybe david arquette should join nexus"


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it weird Arquette got more heat than Barrett?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Arquette heat would be better than X-Pac heat imo


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Awww i wanted cm punk to read it


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Stage looks awesome tonight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What about HBK/Bret hugging?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM Punk Should Be The One To Read It!! FUCK YOU COLE!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL PUnk


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Let Punk do it!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wasn't Arquette married to Courtney Cox? And cheated on her? Silly, silly boy.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

AND I QUOTE!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

whos decision will end up being bigger lebron or wade


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

And I quote..


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Lmao punk


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at punk


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"Can I...they really liked it when I did it..."

:lmao


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Crowd is hot today ...


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Big Show gets some major pops.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

CM Punk is hilarious


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Punk is a legend! :lmao


----------



## I Hear Voices (Nov 23, 2010)

Here comes Big Show to bury Wade.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

They really need to stop referring to Nexus as the "Most Powerful Group in the History of the WWE".

They're far from the most powerful group in history!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Grand theft big show


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This will be a technical masterpiece


----------



## Theplayer8505 (Sep 16, 2008)

I hate the "WHAT" saying so much.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Big Show is over as heck. They should put the belt on him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao Show just took the Slammy. That was pretty funny.


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

Big show just made me laugh by sticking his tongue out.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

What the fuck is this? Big Show vs. Wade Barrett? 

So random.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

holy pop!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paul Donald Wight, Jr.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Wade "ahh hell no!"


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

david arquette is still annoying i see... ok the big show?! Boring


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Punk. :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Chocolate!!!! :lmao


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Barrett to Wasteland Big Show


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

When did Show go from jobber of the stars to burier of the rising stars?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

When did Show's titantron start having a Panda bear in it? Never noticed it before lol looks very Japanese


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Is it me or did Show lose a decent amount of weight? He's looking good.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

some random ladder outside the ring.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Got to love Big Show.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

RAW is keeping me intriuged so far... I did switch to the Giants/Vikings game and seen Brandon Jacobs bust a huge run, but back to RAW


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Big Show, bury this newbie.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

pewpewpew said:


> Barrett to Wasteland Big Show


I would down a beer if that happened


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

i just love how cole says that hes friends with everyone


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

No heat towards David Arquette what-so-ever haha.....

But a Random big Show v Barrett match wtf?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Everyime I look at Big Show I can't help but remember him playing the bag pipes whilst wearing a kilt.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Is it me or did Show lose a decent amount of weight? He's looking good.


He had to lose weight for that movie he did, he is looking fit.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The girly way Barrett said ''yes!'' :lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ Barrett saying to the ref "Quit counting"


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Big Show selling the hell out of that eye poke lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole is so stupid....You don't know what being poked in the eye does to you?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow I forgot how fucking big barret is


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

cena better not interrupt. I want barret to remain credible and put on a good showing.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

big show does look a few pounds leaner


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Why the fuck are the crowd so hot? Big Show chants?!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Get him Wade


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why are they cheering a man not in sight, not in the match or hasn't been mentioned? That's like cheering Eddie during a Chavo match!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> He had to lose weight for that movie he did, he is looking fit.


Nah, he was fat as hell in Knucklehead. I'm saying he looks at least 30 lbs less than he did last month.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Crap ending, no figure

No reason for Barrett not to go over there


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wade gone home


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Looked like Wade was doing a slight Vince walk there.


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

grrr, I didn't like that one bit.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ladder, tables and chairs in front of the announce table. Hopefully there's a big spot or something tonight.

Barrett loses via countout. At least Show didn't squash him.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

illspirit said:


> Why the fuck are the crowd so hot? Big Show chants?!


Big Show has been over for a while now.. He always gets great crowd reactions


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Show barret fued?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I can't believe I missed the former WCW champ David Arquette


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The Sheikuation™;9131874 said:


> Nah, he was fat as hell in Knucklehead. I'm saying he looks at least 30 lbs less than he did last month.


I only say that cause he said so in an interview a while back.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh ffs. I'm going to hear Diddy every 10 minutes tonight? Enough to kill myself.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Superstar of the year has to be mr randy orton


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Barrett shouldn't be taking pinfall losses after what happened at Survivor Series. Needs to head into the Royal Rumble strong.


----------



## I Hear Voices (Nov 23, 2010)

I think is hilarious that Cena is "fired" but is still nominated for superstar of the year.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Bleh fan vote for superstar of the year. My top pick isn't even in the running


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

A unemployed Cena should not be in the running for "Superstar of the Year"


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Why are they playing that horrible song?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Honestly, even though I can't stand the Miz but I honestly think he deserve to be superstar of the year. He had one hell of a year.

Winning all championship gold on RAW. He deserves to win. No one come close in that category.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Is there breakout star of the year? I wanna see Del Rio or Bryan get that.


----------



## Theplayer8505 (Sep 16, 2008)

Kane should win the Slammy,. but he won't it will either goto Cena or Rey.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

What about Batista? ((


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FX™ said:


> At least Show didn't squash him.


Exactly...that's about the only thing Big Show has done lately to everyone. Same can be said for Mysterio. Put those two together and you get major hate for not letting others go over them.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I voted for Kane on wwe.com for what it's worth which is about 5 seconds... I don't think he'll get it, no way in hell. But hey I like who I like.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Is it just me or has Wade lost a lot of muscle weight?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

divas battle royale ? piss break


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Diva battle royal = piss break


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

The Despicable Me award? wtf


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

A Battle Royal to crown Diva of the Year? Guessing it'll be either Laycool, Beth or Nattie then.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk's sarcastic "horray" at Kelly Kelly lol


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Tyson Kidd? Really?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok, when divas get a pop you know the crowd is hot


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow he kinda looked like Kurt Angle there :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

jesus she looks wonderful


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Could they get a bigger dude to stand in the back ??


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HEELSON KIDD!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Matt Morgan!!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Kelly Kelly, Tyson Kidd and Jackson Andrews?! 

LOL what the fuck.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This guy is fucking big.


----------



## Theplayer8505 (Sep 16, 2008)

I think Punk will win this easy.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol didnt remember WWE has 15 divas in roster........really? seems like it


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

jim rome?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow listen to the silence for Tyson Kidd.

And Kelly completely killing the copy for that speech.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Big dude can't keep his eyes off KK's tits. Oh and could someone please send me a link to a backup stream


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lol Teddy is awesome


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

WOW kidd just shitted on Kelly Kelly


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm suprised they didn't give him the name of "Nevin Kash".


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes they keeped the name!


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Kidd looking more charismatic as a heel already.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I still don't get the pubic hair on his forehead..


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice wardrobe selection, Kidd.

lmao punk, he's stealing my lines


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

lmao @ Tyson Kidd talkin shit about Kelly Kelly


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kelly looks piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiised :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I lol'd Tysons Kidd


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"That might be a compound word" LMAO


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Heelson Kidd > Divas.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why does this sound sooo, soooooooo scripted?!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cant Tyson and Kelly just agree that they both suck?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Punk to win


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Punk has to win this


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Pretty awful start to the show so far. Something doesn't feel right about tonight's show. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey guys, remember Drew McIntyre!?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God, I hope Punk wins!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Drew or Punk please


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Blatant product placement is blatant.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Jericho not nominated for dispicable me award?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

CM Punk to walk from the announce table all the way up to the stage to collect the award!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk has to win.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Haaaaappppy birthday Princesss Aliaaaaaa


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM PUNK FOR THE WIN!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Staight Edge Society!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

McIntyre so they can restart his push.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vince to win this, no fuck that Punk singing to win.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

It wouldn't surprise me if Jackson Andrews wins the WWE Championship pretty soon. After all Vince LOVES big men.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

K2 and Tyson will so wind up together..

I was going to think Coma Vince was going to win..but Punk was so on there


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cm punk woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

PUNK WINS! PUNK WINS! PUNK WINS!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Punk is so awesome.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

punk!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

My God I love this man :lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Yes! Punk wins! Punk wins! Punk wins!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

CM Punk is king


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol Bro Moment with Cole


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk is awesome. That is all


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Punk, not only being Charles Manson, but he's being a mexican hunting version!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

CM Punk, yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

CM Heel!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*FUCK YEAH, PUNK!!!*


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Guess I was wrong Punk's singing was the despicable part of it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PUNK is in God form tonight.


----------



## Nodqfan17 (Jun 3, 2009)

CM Punk ftw!.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

<3 Punk


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

he has a Abe Lincoln look going on


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It has to be about the diet soda. Seriously.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I hope to God he's talking about Cena spilling his diet soda.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Welp, looks like CM Punk turned face. Everyone can get back to hating him now.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

was punk talking about taker?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

who is he talking about? bryan?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

who was he talking about????


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I wonder who Punk is talking about.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh fuck, Punk better come back to the table!


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

honestly when punk started talking about someone wronging him i really thought he was gonna say john cena for spilling his diet soda


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Big Show?


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Lol at Punk


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Prolly DBD. Calm yourselves.

LOL @ the DBD shirt. That thing looks SO plain.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

damn Daniel Bryan is a pimp


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

who injured punk? must be whoever that was


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The Striker said:


> I hope to God he's talking about Cena spilling his diet soda.


This. :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Joel said:


> It has to be about the diet soda. Seriously.


you don't mess with a man's diet soda


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello shirt


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

He is still going to get even with Cena for spilling his soda.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

"Everyone to mark out over DAniel Bryan Shirt" for the Daily Double, Alex.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Punk's comments are quite interesting.

Bryan sporting his new shirt and his new arm candy.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

This commentary is stupid. Can't believe no-one else has posted about King and Cole just acting like buddies.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

DANIEL BRYAN SHIRT FTWW


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Bellas slutting it up as usual...


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

any real guesses who punk meant?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

BRYANS GOT A SHIRT!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pimpin Daniel.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm so copping a Daniel Bryan T-Shirt.

My guess is Punk's talking about either Cena or Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I've seen better looking t-shirts in Tesco's.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

I normally don't comment on the Divas.

But Holy Shit the Bellas look ridiculously amazing.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

It isn't DBD hes talking about, DBD is obviously gonna have a retirement match at WM with William Regal.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

It's Randy Orton. He never got to get revenge on him for costing him the World title a few years back.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Man, RAW is full of bitches er divas.


mordeaci said:


> It isn't DBD hes talking about, DBD is obviously gonna have a retirement match at WM with William Regal.


I'd like that SO much.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

This is going to be a good match. Alot of potential.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Feel bad for Kofi.

He's the only one without a valet. Well maybe DB can give him one of the Bellas.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Almost fell there


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cool new Bryan shirt.

Just checked WWEShop, Punk has a new t-shirt as well.


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

God Cole is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I want me one of them shirts


and why are cole and king just acting like best buds?


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

Come on guys. He's obviously talking about Randy Orton. Orton cost him the WHC in 2008 with a punt to the head at Unforgiven, I'd call that a big grudge. This is setting up Orton vs Punk at Wrestlemania.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

micheal cole is an idiot


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Maryse!


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

Lol at CM Punk. 

"I never forget people who wronged me". His entire Straight Edge Society was assaulted and laid out. To this day, he has done nothing about it. Clearly he forgets when 8 people beat him up.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Punk probably means Cena


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

eww Ted, oh well atleast Kofi,Bryan, and Dolph will probably be in the ring for the majority


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I got a feeling Ted is going to abuse Maryse..and DB is going to make the save


----------



## I Hear Voices (Nov 23, 2010)

FX™ said:


> This commentary is stupid. Can't believe no-one else has posted about King and Cole just acting like buddies.


What are you talking about Lawler threatened to punch Cole at the begining of the show.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

FX™ said:


> This commentary is stupid. Can't believe no-one else has posted about King and Cole just acting like buddies.


It was brought up in the begining, cole said that if lawler puts his hands on him, he gets fired.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

4 wrestlers and 5 Diva's (I'm counting Vickie twice) some shit's going down outside the ring.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Three huge rising stars... and Ted. Christ, whatever WWE plan on doing with him, do it _now_ before he actually just turns invisible.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk was obviously talking about John Cena. The man spilled his diet pepsi, TWICE! He even called the authorities in case you don't recall


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

cucumberlava said:


> any real guesses who punk meant?


It might be Daniel Bryan since it looked like that was the feud before Punk got hurt, but the great thing about the speech was that it could literally be anyone and still make sense.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Jordo said:


> I want me one of them shirts
> 
> 
> *and why are cole and king just acting like best buds?*


FUUUUCKING THIS MAN! I KNEW I forgot something that was annoying me about this episode.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

They should give a most boring Slammy to DiBiase.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

If he's talking about Diet soda and Cena; the fued and promo will be epic.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Poor Kofi, he's the only guy with no woman around his arm.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Dude that subway ad freaked me the fuck out.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

cucumberlava said:


> any real guesses who punk meant?


Cena and the soda is a real guess. ¬_¬


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

Goodness I love punk, when will be be back in action?????


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

MysticRVD said:


> Punk was obviously talking about John Cena. The man spilled his diet pepsi, TWICE! He even called the authorities in case you don't recall


The second time was not Punk's soda, which is why he tossed it down when John handed to him. Punk drinks Pepsi, not Diet Coke, which is what was handed to him by Mr. Cena.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

lol Kofi must feel lonely.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds that Bryan shirt bland as fuck. I like Daniel Bryan, but seriously, I could make that myself in 5 minutes online.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ted could pull off a psycho gimmick.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Think Punk meant Undertaker.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Shakeweight is still the most phallic thing ever. The for men just makes me think gay porn.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cucumberlava said:


> Goodness I love punk, when will be be back in action?????


indeed. im hopin within the next 2 months at most, i will miss him at the table tho.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TheWFEffect said:


> Ted could pull off a psycho gimmick.


Lol Ted couldn't even pull of the henchman gimmick


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Davina macall is hot


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> I've seen better looking t-shirts in Tesco's.


Haha nice one...*Glances down at cherokee shirt*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ziggler hearts Billy Gunn.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Okay I've just tuned in, so can I be really cheeky and ask who's been awarded what so far?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

perro said:


> Lol Ted couldn't even pull of the henchman gimmick


hah he just needs to be given a chance.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Maybe its Big Show hes talking about? The guy buried him!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Love Lawler's silence as Punk insults him


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

hazuki said:


> Think Punk meant Undertaker.


No, he meant Orton. Cena vs Barrett at Mania means Orton has to have something to do. Punk will be healthy by then.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Total Package said:


> Ziggler hearts Billy Gunn.


hahaha agreed


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Jordo said:


> Davina macall is hot


Nope.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TheWFEffect said:


> hah he just needs to be given a chance.


he has been given a chance he has failed


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

For anyone who is interested WWE.com have the supplemental Slammy Award winners on their site >.> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/articles/16558128/16558958


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Er...why didn't ziggles hafta tag?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

woah, i go eat dinner come back and Dolph and Ted are a tag team?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> Love Lawler's silence as Punk insults him


Nothing new. He be silence towards Cole insults.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Is DiBiase really hurt? Are they just going to ignore the fact Ted didn't tag?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wwe wishes cm punk the best of luck in his future endeavors


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

did ted botch or something?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Question to uk members if you order something off wwe.com does it take a long time to arrive?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Davina macall is hot


Yes she is. But where the fuck did that come from? :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm enjoying the burial of DiBiase lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Finish seemed Botched. Maybe a little.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Kofi is so freaking over!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

just1988 said:


> Okay I've just tuned in, so can I be really cheeky and ask who's been awarded what so far?


Most Shocking - The Nexus debut
Most Despicable - Punk singing Happy Birthday to Rey's daughter


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

BOTCH


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

That was an abrupt finish....


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Weird finish


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> For anyone who is interested WWE.com have the supplemental Slammy Award winners on their site >.> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/articles/16558128/16558958


Cheers pal


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

just1988 said:


> Okay I've just tuned in, so can I be really cheeky and ask who's been awarded what so far?


David Arquette presented the most shocking moment to the Nexus debut, Big Show beat Barrett by count out after he walked out, and Kelly Kelly, Tyson Kidd, and tall mother fucker presented the most despicable moment to Punk for the birthday interruption on Mysterio.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lolol Ted.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Wait Kofi pinned the wrong guy....I thought Ted got injured which was why Dolph came in but....what happened there.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

well...there goes Sheamus/Morrison at TLC


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wait? Was that supposed to happen? 

Kofi is so over. Pull the trigger already.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

How many limes are too many ?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus, Kofi is over.

Hey WWE, *PUSH HIM!!!*


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Daniel Bryan is such a pimp, sharing out his hoe's with Kofi.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nobody cares what you think, Cole.

Best sign off to commercial ever.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i missed the ending. can someone explain why it seemed funky?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I think Ted got legit hurt.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Fuck it, just release Ted. Have Maryse be Brodus' NXT pro. She's at least been Divas champion.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> For anyone who is interested WWE.com have the supplemental Slammy Award winners on their site >.> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/articles/16558128/16558958


Best Use of Exercise Equipment
Rosa Mendes' use of a Shake Weight

why can't that be televised


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] losing with Dibiase being his partner


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not Morrison and Sheamus again


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I want to see Maryse beat up Ted.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

will Sheamus wear that ridiculous outfit?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

ffs how long they let this feud between Sheamus and Morrison continue??!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> For anyone who is interested WWE.com have the supplemental Slammy Award winners on their site >.> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/articles/16558128/16558958





> Outstanding Achievement in Baby Oil Application
> "Dashing" Cody Rhodes


Orton was robbed.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Jesus, Kofi is over.
> 
> Hey WWE, *PUSH HIM!!!*


I agree, he should be the next babyface pushed on SD.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> For anyone who is interested WWE.com have the supplemental Slammy Award winners on their site >.> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/articles/16558128/16558958





> Best Use of Exercise Equipment - Rosa Mendes' use of a Shake Weight


The Benoit award?


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

I feel like something went wrong in that match?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

What in the fucking shit was that?

Did Kofi PIN the not-legal man?

That's horrible.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> [email protected] losing with Dibiase being his partner


Ted was his partner


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> For anyone who is interested WWE.com have the supplemental Slammy Award winners on their site >.> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/articles/16558128/16558958


Most Annoying Catchphrase
Zack Ryder for "Woo, woo, woo, you know it."
My ass, Long Island Iced Z rules, bro.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The ref knows when the match is supposed to end. There was nothing wrong with that ending at all. It looked like it went as planned.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

> Outstanding Achievement in Baby Oil Application
> "Dashing" Cody Rhodes


AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHH oh god



> The ref knows when the match is supposed to end. There was nothing wrong with that ending at all. It looked like it went as planned.


Ziggler was never tag, it seem like Ted miss a spot.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

From the "supplemental awards":


> *Outstanding Achievement in Baby Oil Application*
> "Dashing" Cody Rhodes


GOLD


----------



## the_funk (Jan 31, 2007)

was i the only one that saw one of the bellas push bryans hand off of her shoulder at the end?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

CC91 said:


> Not Morrison and Sheamus again


Morrison won at Survivor Series and Sheamus won the KOTR finals,
this is their rubber match.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Woo Woo You Know It is NOT annoying! lol.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Supplemental Awards said:


> Best Performance by a Winged Specimen
> Monday Night Raw chicken
> 
> Best Use of Exercise Equipment
> ...


There you go


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Go Kofi. I'd really like to see them do something with him. He could be their next big face if they get behind him.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

This needs to be Pee Wee.


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

Hammertron said:


> indeed. im hopin within the next 2 months at most, i will miss him at the table tho.


Maybe Punk will screw over whoever he was talking about at TLC


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Damn it Ted, couldn't you have tagged Ziggler in?!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I proceeded to crush him.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

why do i love Santino and Kozlov so much?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I swear, Kozlov's smile lights up a fucking room!!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

These two are perfect together!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lolol Santino


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

AAAAAAAND....NOMINEES AAAAAAAAAAARE!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Jerry Springer on RAW was soo bad


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I think they are great as comic relief but not as tag champs. You just can't take them seriously..


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

SANTINO! :lmao


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

and NOMINEES ARE....

*punk snicker*


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Pee-Wee For The Win Please!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Koslov has done a pretty good job learning English. Props.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

"i love you..."

"WHAT!?"

"Were from eroupe"

"were not IN europe"

"ill be over here..."

lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

This has to be Mike Tyson


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RING! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Jericho, HHH and HBK.. back when RAW was awesome.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

SHATNER MUST WIN!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Brady deserves the win.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Shatner had better win.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Shatner deserves this.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

SHATNER FTMFW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Pee Wee for the win.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Shatner for the fucking win!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*William Shatner rules*


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

My boy Bill Shatner!!!! Give it to Bill!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Orton to Wayne Brady: ST. LOUIS MOTHER F**KER


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so Pee Wee or the Shat..for the win


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Shatner!

Nowowowowowowowowowowowow!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

omg please let shatner win


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The fuck


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Shatner didn't win? Fuck off.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey, remember when Koslov at one point was a serious threat to the World Title?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Pee Wee Herman is annoying as fuck.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Shatner should have won


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Pee Wee couldn't be there...no sh!t lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

:no: just :no:


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

SHATENER GOT SCREWWWWED!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It would have been funny if they cut to PeeWee and he was masturbating in a theater. *


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Pee Wee for G.M. At least it fits P.G.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *It would have been funny if they cut to PeeWee and he was masturbating in a theater. *


aahhahhahahahaah


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

we get it shut up!!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

PEEE WEE!!!

YESSS


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, PW. Shaddup.

Wow Punk is with the IWC.

..work that hat, Husky!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NOT AN ENTERTAINING MAN


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

If "I know you are but what am I" is the shining moment of the entire year, what does that say for how abysmal the rest of the hosts were?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I bet you he filmed this right after the Raw he hosted was over


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL Punk! speaking for the rest of us


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Punk demands a recount!


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

"How'd he beat Shatner?" Punk is awesome! :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

who the fuck is Pee Wee? Shame Mr Yamaguchi San isn't around anymore!

"I CHOPPY CHOPPY YOU PEE WEE!"


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I wish Husky would take off that stupid cap.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Slater is such a goof


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Vince screwed Shatner! The Slammy Screwjob!

Oh, and they're getting Morrison/Sheamus out of the way tonight to set up the impending return of HHH.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Look at McGillicutty's face :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bob Barker > All other Guest Hosts.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *It would have been funny if they cut to PeeWee and he was masturbating in a theater. *


There's an image that I don't want in my head... :|


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Punk! :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *It would have been funny if they cut to PeeWee and he was masturbating in a theater. *


:lmao

If this was 12 years ago they might have done it.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *It would have been funny if they cut to PeeWee and he was masturbating in a theater. *


quoted for truth..would have been epic


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Starscream would be proud David


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *It would have been funny if they cut to PeeWee and he was masturbating in a theater. *


Why would it be funny? Would it make a funny noise with every stroke? Bing. Bing. Bing. BingBingBingBingBing BING.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Check out my boy Husky...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The genesis of Otunga.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

McGillicutty looks like Ben Roethlisberger


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Rehire cena so i can buy we are one shirt and top rope shirt


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Barker not being nominated is kind of a loss.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lmao The dude shaking his head at the end there says it all.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

there's the swerve of the night, David Botchtunga is out of Nexus and Cena is rehired to save him


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Otunga is a big man now.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

ZE OTUNGA IZ HORNY


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

PeeWee? Arg not even mildly amusing 

Hope I haven't missed much in the opening 45. Forgot it was a 3 hour, DOH!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Can someone tell me the difference between Nexus and the Spirit Squad besides the black T-Shirts???


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

The Tungamaniacs are runnin wild!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

FX™ said:


> I wish Husky would take off that stupid cap.


that cap is awesome


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Check out my boy Husky...


Husky asscrack harris


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope barrett tells nexus to go fuck themselves and doesnt re hire cena.... come wwe book it, start the Genesis of Wade Barrett lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I do like the shout out to Sally Field by PeeWee*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Otunga pics?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Total Package said:


> Barker not being nominated is kind of a loss.


He won the award last year.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

For people commenting about Barker not being nominated, he hosted in 2009, so.....


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Rehire cena so i can buy we are one shirt and top rope shirt


This. I bought the standard plain Nexus shirt, then the next week they started sporting the We Are One shirt. Gutted.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Didn't Pee Wee Herman get arrested for being a child molester at one point?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

bme said:


> He won the award last year.


That was already a year ago? Holy shit.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

DanTheMan07 said:


> McGillicutty looks like Ben Roethlisberger


no means no Ben...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RATINGS


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

inb4ratings


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Somebodys gonna get their ratings up!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyone order a cool aid?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Ratings Are In....Mark Henry In The House!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

RATINGS!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

JakeC_91 said:


> Didn't Pee Wee Herman get arrested for being a child molester at one point?


wtf? No, he got popped for jacking it in a smut theater.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Make Henry go back to the Sexual Chocolate gimmick, then push him to the main event..


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

wade barret is so awesome


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ratings just went up


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool aid


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright Cody Rhodes


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Random as fuck match right here


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

wish WSM stuck with the Sexual chocolate gimmick from old school raw


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Gimmick PPVs continue into the next year. Booo


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

FX™ said:


> This. I bought the standard plain Nexus shirt, then the next week they started sporting the We Are One shirt. Gutted.


Same here...but I prefer the older one.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

SMOKINNNN MIRROOORRS
best theme in wwe, fuk you Drew


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

WHHHHOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAA There goes Cody Rhodes


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Mark "overbooked" Henry!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mark Henry will legitimately bring the ratings! Most people forgot about the start time tonight so they'll tune in at normal time to him crushing Rhodes!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

OHHHH!!! DASHING CODY RHODES.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

These 2 should form a team so we can call them "Dashing RATINGS".


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It may be down to the copious amounts of Whiskey now running through my bloodstream, but Ladycroft lets go hunt some fucking deer!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Dashing to get squashed


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

we need sexual chocolate back.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I didn't know SmackDown was on Mondays. Thanks, Cole.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Love this theme more since watching this


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

FX™;9132240 said:


> This. I bought the standard plain Nexus shirt, then the next week they started sporting the We Are One shirt. Gutted.


You did'nt have it worse then i did...

I bought a replica John Cena U.S. Championship, the day it arrived JBL destoryed it on SD.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jordo said:


> Love this theme more since watching this


never get tired of this


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lawler should not be talking about looks...at all.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Don't mess with the face Mark!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

that's my face idiot!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

"That's my face you idiot!"

:lmao


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

Bahahaha! Don't know if anyone else caught it or not but Punk totally just referenced the Hornets and their attendance woes (when they were talking about Rhodes going to get his face treatment or whatever the fuck they were talking about). Punk said something about "sure wish these people who lived here would go". It's a shame that I caught that being as I'm from Louisiana lol.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Henry: Here take my hand!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> never get tired of this


It's fantastic :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> never get tired of this


I must watch it about 20 times a day


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WHOA!!! DASHING CODY RHODES.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> Dashing to get squashed


Nice.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> It may be down to the copious amounts of Whiskey now running through my bloodstream, but Ladycroft lets go hunt some fucking deer!


*I'm game. 


Knee to the spine!


:lmao*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cody wins with... Makabe's King Kong Knee Drop?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy shit a clean win!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

you're only smoke and mirrors


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rhodes getting pushed....kinda 
i like lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cody. Rhodes. Pinned. Mark. Henry.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So Cody can beat Mark Henry but Dibiase can't beat Daniel Bryan. WWE should keep this up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Does anybody else think that Cody's them sounds like it belongs in the end credits of an 80s comedy?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Smoke N Mirrors


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

If Henry didn't look like a bitch before, he certainly does now


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Can WWE just fire Cody Rhodes already. What a fucking joke this kid is.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> wtf? No, he got popped for jacking it in a smut theater.





> In November 2002, while filming David La Chapelle's video for Elton John's "This Train Don't Stop There Anymore", Reubens learned that policemen were at his house with a search warrant, acting on a tip from a witness in the pornography case against actor Jeffrey Jones,[65] finding among over 70,000 items of kitsch memorabilia, two grainy videotapes and dozens of photographs that the city attorney's office characterized as a collection of child pornography


Not molesting, but still.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

That was surprising. Good surprise though, tired of Mark Henry's predictable matches.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Makes a change! Liked the finish 

Decent win for Cody on RAW as well


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Dashing just beat out the ratings


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

SSP into RKO should get this. That was beautiful.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWAHOOOOOA Somebodies gonna get their ass kicked, you're only smoke and mirrors!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rice9999 said:


> Cody. Rhodes. Pinned. Mark. Henry.


you pin mark, you're pinning ratings.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

bme said:


> You did'nt have it worse then i did...
> 
> I bought a replica John Cena U.S. Championship, the day it arrived JBL destoryed it on SD.


That's your own fault for buying such a fugly belt. :lmao


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Rice9999 said:


> Cody. Rhodes. Pinned. Mark. Henry.


Surprised? He always gets pinned.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BECAUSE KIDS WON'T ASK THEIR PARENTS WHAT THE FUCK "%&#!" MEANS!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

On a completely unrelated note, Darren Young and Yoshi Tatsu should form a tag team and call themselves The Missing *****


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Can WWE just fire Cody Rhodes already. What a fucking joke this kid is.


Because you don't like him?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> SSP into RKO should get this. That was beautiful.


You know, I'm betting it does. Then Batista comes out and says, he should of won.

Batista - I Should have won! ME! ME! ME!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> On a completely unrelated note, Darren Young and Yoshi Tatsu should form a tag team and call themselves The Missing *****


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> On a completely unrelated note, Darren Young and Yoshi Tatsu should form a tag team and call themselves The Missing *****


Wow...really?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> You know, I'm betting it does. Then Batista comes out and says, he should of won.
> 
> Batista - I Should have won! ME! ME! ME!


"And the award goes to Randy Orton!"
"Ha! Ha! I'M THE MAN!"
*exaggerated back bump*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> SSP into RKO should get this. That was beautiful.


It should, but then that might mean we get an Orton acceptance speech. Pass on that.

"I......just.....want....to.....say.............................................thanks."


----------



## Bah GAWD (Sep 21, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> On a completely unrelated note, Darren Young and Yoshi Tatsu should form a tag team and call themselves The Missing *****



Uhh, you mean Darren Young and Funaki, right?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

The King!!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> Cody. Rhodes. Pinned. Mark. Henry.


It's not like it's the first time...



DX-Superkick said:


> You know, I'm betting it does. Then Batista comes out and says, he should of won.
> 
> *Batista - I Should have won! ME! ME! ME!*


:lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad to see King dressed up for the occasion =|


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Gurrurro.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Look at this cheeky picture


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

excuse me!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Just get on with this, Jerry.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

LMAO @ Vickie's reaction.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I will surprise if the RKO does not win.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

HAHAHAHAH! Love it Lawler. Love it!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lol at Vickies reaction


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This show is the show I look forward to the least all year long.*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Reptile dysfunction!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MysticRVD said:


> On a completely unrelated note, Darren Young and Yoshi Tatsu should form a tag team and call themselves The Missing *****


I lol'd. I don't care.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MysticRVD said:


> On a completely unrelated note, Darren Young and Yoshi Tatsu should form a tag team and call themselves The Missing *****


I lol'd. I don't care.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

King and Vickie going back and forth. Brilliant. :lmao


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

another joke from Jerry Lawler's book of laughs


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

rofl at the king and his reptile dysfunction joke.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

LOL, that's great.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

King's got jokes!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

roaasteeed by JERRY.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ The King!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at King.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

RKO to Bourne to win please


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Jerry the beast


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jerry is the man.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *This show is the show I look forward to the least all year long.*


Obvious fact is obvious.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

look around I think you'll find it, lol...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God I hate King.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Vickie Guerrero eats restaurant menus?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ahahahahahahaha king is on a roll


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

SSP into the RKO


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Vicky causes reptile disfunction.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Holy Fucking Shit Award probably goes to Morrison ...

even though no one really did anything great ...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, Lawler hasn't been that funny in *YEARS!!!*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was good by those two :lmao and Vickie actually has lost a shitload of weight!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I expect Orton to win this one!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I actually miss Batista.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Jeff Hardy > Kofi Kingston at top of the ladder leg drops


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

Batista Cena should win this one.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

let Batista get the award lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I miss Batista on Raw


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

GATTA BE RANDY


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Airbourne to the rko deffo


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cena? Lol.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i hate orton but he Deserved to win


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Cena really? This is almost as bad as the VGAs


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Damn I'll nevr get tired of that rko.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Orton got screwed.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Joke of an award there.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Orton should have gotten that one.*


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Barrett to accept the award?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

FUCK RIGHT OFF

that was the least holy shit move of those nominations


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I liked that Orton spot much better than the Cena spot. Looks like Cena won for storyline development.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

fuck the cena moment. the airborne/rko is my personal choice


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

That should have gone to Orton


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow, really??? Cena won, should've been the SSP into the RKO


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, the Slammys are totally rigged.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

RKO should've won the award.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Vickie: I've lost a considerable amount of weight.

Lawler: Look around, you might find it!

:lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

damn, Orton should've won


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The fuck.... That's more disappointing than the test results you recieve after banging the Bella's.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank God it didn't go to Morrison. His fan goes would have exploded in their pants.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Damn, wish Batista returned to accept it lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton, the beety eyed looking rapist should win.


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!?! How the hell could they give that to a damn AA off a car. ShootingStaRKO should have won. I guess they just did it for a cheep segway into storyline :/


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Barrett now has 2 Slammy's in his possession. Good night for him.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

this right here could get interesting


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

borne got screwed


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Kofi soooo should of gotten that.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Thought Orton would of won that one but of course the Cena super push MUST GO ON


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

jjapples said:


> Because you don't like him?


The WWE has no place for people his size and lack of toughness. He's just there because of his daddy. We all know wrestling is fake but he has nothing to offer us to watch on television. It's sad when grown men that claim to be heterosexual long time wrestling fans sit here and try to prove theres nothing wrong this kid being on WWE television every week.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I may criticize Orton on this forum but he deserved that award. That was robbery.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wade building it up


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Wade is draging it out longer the Lebron


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Missed the first hour, summary please?


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

so they let cena win just to continue a story line?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I liked that Orton spot much better than the Cena spot. Looks like Cena won for storyline development.


Translation; Orton got screwed! 
Vince's reaction; Randy Orton screwed Randy Orton.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

He's still fired!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I was waiting for Barrett to go into typical gameshow host mode:

My decision is...........................................................you'll find out after the break, don't go anywhere.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

why does barrett have control over the re-hire? i missed that part


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wade is a troll lol
i like it


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

pewpewpew said:


> FUCK RIGHT OFF
> 
> that was the least holy shit move of those nominations


nah, john morrison jumping on two people was the lamest


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

If Wade rehires Cena its going to ruin months of great storytelling.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> The WWE has no place for people his size and lack of toughness. He's just there because of his daddy. We all know wrestling is fake but he has nothing to offer us to watch on television. It's sad when grown men that claim to be heterosexual long time wrestling fans sit here and try to prove theres nothing wrong this kid being on WWE television every week.


No need to be jealous, guy.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lOL AT COLE


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

first hour summary? cmon guys


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> The WWE has no place for people his size and lack of toughness. He's just there because of his daddy. We all know wrestling is fake but he has nothing to offer us to watch on television. It's sad when grown men that claim to be heterosexual long time wrestling fans sit here and try to prove theres nothing wrong this kid being on WWE television every week.


Uh...what?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Why is Husky Harris wearing a baseball cap?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nexus is gonna attack Wade.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

did anyone else spot the fan wearing a Kennedy tshirt ?
when they switch to the hard camera, he's in the middle.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> If Wade rehires Cena its going to ruin months of great storytelling.


Indeed, I hope it doesnt but it looks like the inevitable


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Husky looks like a hooker murdering truck driver in that hat.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

I think Otunga's gonna get a beat down here.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The crowd in New Orleans is on fire tonight!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

korndogg123 said:


> Why is Husky Harris wearing a baseball cap?


cause it works with his Sadistic good ole boy gimick


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Barrett to get beaten down here?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Nexus to attack Barett.


----------



## Mr.Buffpants (Jun 12, 2006)

Cena and Barrett team up


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Cena will be the new leader of Nexus. Maybe.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hammertron said:


> why does barrett have control over the re-hire? i missed that part


It conviently went from touch Barrett and get fired to Barrett having control.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

korndogg123 said:


> Why is Husky Harris wearing a baseball cap?


it takes the focus off his waddle


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

screw this, tv is going off.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Shock of the moment


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

aaaaaaaand he's back.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

chair match!!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cena vs. Barrett in a chairs match on Sunday.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

damn....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol? a chair match?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> Indeed, I hope it doesnt but it looks like the inevitable


On two conditions.
Wait... a 2nd chair match.

Trrrrrolled! Otunga DOWN!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

They couldn't even go 3 weeks with this stipulation..horrible


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ, what a waste of a storyline. Chair match? Get the fuck.......


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

2 chair matches this Sunday, meh no thanks.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Whole world was waiting to see Cena vs Otunga?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cena laughing :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Uh, and the Cena storyline fell flat like that. Those stips are weak?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Otunga to bury Cena


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The world waits to see Otunga. Facts.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Otunga vs Cena

It's a battle of the Titans!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

WM Main Event: Cena vs. Otunga


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

The face of WWE vs the future!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The night the iwc has been waiting for. Tunga in the main event.


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

otunga v cena? shouldn't they be saving this match for wrestlemania?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Two _chair_ matches? THAT'S the stipulation they're pushing?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I fucking marked out DAVID OTUNGA VS CENA I HAVE A BONER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena vs Future Cena tonight


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

What the fuck, I thought Rey/Del Rio had the Chairs match?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Otunga about to get slapped


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Cena should still be in Nexus though right? The only reason Barrett is able to rehire him is because he's still one of him guys.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Storyline = Flop.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Otunga = ratings!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

ah a good old Nexus beatdown, not seen one of these in a while


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaand we're back to where we were 3 months ago.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Die Cena you bitch.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd mark for a 450 with a chair on Cena's chest. Way too dangerous though.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena loses his career for Orton but when he gets beat up no one cares lol


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

This storyline is a mess, Cena wasn't off screen for even one week.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

They're really going to throw away a Wrestlemania Main Event tonight on RAW? Cena Vs Otunga on RAW? For free? I'm all in. But this is more of a missed opportunity than Austin/Hogan, HBK/Rock, and Katie Vick's Bastard child gimmick combined.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

That means Cena wins on Sunday


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena needs to blade here


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

some pussy chair shots


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

korndogg123 said:


> Die Cena you bitch.


relax fella'


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Never laughed out loud so much in my life. 

What the whole world has wanted to see, Cena vs. Otunga.

Otunga is the next Rock folks. 

Otunga is also gonna be kicked out of Nexus after he loses to Cena tonight. Then he'll screw Barrett at TLC, leading to a major push for Otunga and an eventual Miz vs. Otunga feud for the title, with the main event at Wrestlemania being theirs.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Why are they having two chairs matches at the same PPV?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Barrett knows who the real draw is.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

August called, it wants its storyline back


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Sooo...Cena fired = superman who can take out all of Nexus in a single blow.
Cena hired = susceptible to Nexus attacks again?

And Cena already agreed if he was hired back he wouldn't touch Nexus, so why the hell would Nexus feel provoked enough to actually listen to Barrett?

This whole storyline blows now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Everything from Hell In A Cell to tonight was absolutely pointless. What a waste.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> The crowd in New Orleans is on fire tonight!


WHO DAT?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> The WWE has no place for people his size and lack of toughness. He's just there because of his daddy. We all know wrestling is fake but he has nothing to offer us to watch on television. It's sad when grown men that claim to be heterosexual long time wrestling fans sit here and try to prove theres nothing wrong this kid being on WWE television every week.


No, _Ted_ is there because of his daddy. Cody might have been there in the beginning for that reason, but I'd say he's quite capable of standing alone now. He's got a decent moveset, he's capable on the mic and there's nothing wrong with his size at all, he's comparable to Ziggler, Kingston and co in that area.
The only problem I can see is his metrosexual gimmick makes you uncomfortable.
And if that last bit was directed at me, well I'm a long time _female_ WWE fan; if not I think you'll find there's plenty of guys on here who have no problem with the kid being on WWE television every week.
I'd say there's a long list of guys who'd get fired before Cody does.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that sucked. Not even a "one night only" stip so Cena has to win to keep his job.

Seriously, what was the point of the last months?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

FX™ said:


> Never laughed out loud so much in my life.
> 
> What the whole world has wanted to see, Cena vs. Otunga.
> 
> ...


I like the sound of that


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

emanc93 said:


> They're really going to throw away a Wrestlemania Main Event tonight on RAW? Cena Vs Otunga on RAW? For free? I'm all in. But this is more of a missed opportunity than Austin/Hogan, HBK/Rock, and *Katie Vick's Bastard child* gimmick combined.


Nah he's currently running around in the number 2 promotion going by the name of Abyss


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So...can we count cena as a joke yeh? And everything around him just worth ignoring? That was what we all dreaded, total worst case scenario. Oh sure, they can shock us with something, but be reasonable....they won't.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Whats a chair match? Hit the opponent with a chair and thats it?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Once again, Nexus=Spirit Squad


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Joel said:


> Everything from Hell In A Cell to tonight was absolutely pointless. What a waste.


not really its all been build up to the match this Sunday actually


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Well just tuned into Raw, completely forgetting about the 8PM start time.

I don't even have to watch the first hour to know that this show is epic fail. Sitting in the play-by-play chair once again is Michael Cole.

I should have known better. Every time it appears as though Raw will finally be excellent to watch again creative laughs at you and makes it twice as worse than what it was. FOR FUCKS SAKE JUST BURY THAT MAN.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

But why would Cena not still be in Nexus?! This is such a letdown.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That's like WWE calling a mulligan. "Whooops, maybe it'd be better some other way. Sorry everyone! Do-over?"


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Otunga vs Cena tonight? Why are they giving Wrestlemania main events for free TV? 


/s


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena/Otunga > HBK/Taker


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

This entire Nexus storyline is like something you'd see in TNA.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Otunga could wrestle a broom and make it a five star main event.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Whats a chair match? Hit the opponent with a chair and thats it?


Valid question, but you're allowed to use chairs in the match is all.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Props to New Orleans tonight. They are ripping it up. Makes the show so much more watchable imo.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Otunga botch predictions for the main event?

I'm going with 5.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> not really its all been build up to the match this Sunday actually


Haven't people been saying this since SummerSlam???

I don't think they have any idea what to do with Nexus anymore.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

lic05 said:


> Otunga vs Cena tonight? Why are they giving Wrestlemania main events for free TV?
> 
> 
> /s


Is Russo back in the E? PPVs matches on RAW


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Well just tuned into Raw, completely forgetting about the 8PM start time.
> 
> I don't even have to watch the first hour to know that this show is epic fail. Sitting in the play-by-play chair once again is Michael Cole.
> 
> I should have known better. Every time it appears as though Raw will finally be excellent to watch again creative laughs at you and makes it twice as worse than what it was. FOR FUCKS SAKE JUST BURY THAT MAN.


They never once teased Cole leaving Raw forever, he was only gone last week because he was 'injured' due to Orton's RKO.

You're just reading too much into it. They aren't going to build him up this much just to send him to the B show.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Live smackdown next week? Cool


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ok, so it maybe its the whole sarcasm on the internet thing, or maybe i just dont get it

why do people actually like Otunga?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Smackdown on USA? Is Syfy owned by the same company, or what's going on there?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That Sky Christmas ad music is so fucking catchy!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

There's only been just over an hour of this show?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> ok, so it maybe its the whole sarcasm on the internet thing, or maybe i just dont get it
> 
> why do people actually like Otunga?


Because he is the total package


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Borrrrrrrring


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Smackdown on USA???? LIVE! Damn if only Captain Charisma was healthy....


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Alberto Del Rio is TAKING OVER next Tuesday


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah those chair shots sucked.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> why do people actually like Otunga?


Well we all love his promo's, but it's his killer in ring work that has really gotten us behind him. One word. Flawless.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> not really its all been build up to the match this Sunday actually


How has it not been a waste when they are exactly where they were 3 months ago?

Don't be stupid, perro. Cena joining Nexus accomplished nothing. Cena getting fired accomplished nothing.

Sunday is a chairs match for nothing at all.

Come on dude, people always take the piss out of you on here, but you can't be this stupid to deny it hasn't been a waste. Surely.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Think Harris should make his boots gold and black tbh 

And I think that was too quick. The whole rehiring of Cena


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I wonder when WWE will pull the trigger on a potential match of the decade. Khali vs Otunga Iron Man match.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyone else notice how pissed off King looked when Hello, Good Morning came back on?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Tonight makes me think that they really dont even know what the future plans for Nexus are


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

david arquette again w00t!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Arquette!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

DAVID ARQUETTE AGAIN! MARK OUT!

What the hell happened to his voice?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Uh...what?


I guess you don't wanna see guys with massive physiques anymore in the WWE. A man that thinks he has a pretty face with no body to back it up is suddenly the most impressive new thing in wrestling. 

Pretty boys don't draw and aren't suppose to win. It's been this way since the beginning of time. Pretty boys don't belong in a fighting or EVEN a staged fake fighting wrestling promotion as a heel unless done right like a flamboyant character or Shawn Michaels because he could legit beat somebody up and was on coke with a bad attitude. People are booing this deuce bag kid with the up most legit heat. That's not jealousy, that's we don't appreciate you being here now go away kind of heat.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OH GOD YES :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

WCW champ right there


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Not pisshead again


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Da fuck....is he...._wearing?_


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

David Arquette to beat Kane tonight >.>


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh fuck he's back. Guess the divorce isn't treating him too well.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

More of the greatest WCW WORLD CHAMPION OF ALL TIME~!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

KidGold17 said:


> Well we all love his promo's, but it's his killer in ring work that has really gotten us behind him. One word. Flawless.


ok now even over the internet i can tell the extreme sarcasm in that one...thanks for clearing that up lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm embarrassed for him.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

If Otunga doesn't win SOTY, we riot.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

GET THIS PIECE OF EPIC FAIL OF THE DAMN TV!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ugh..... Him again? Why?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

They should have had a death match at T.L.C. No stopping until someone is dead. Of course Cena would only wind up losing only to back resurrected one day later and revealed as the Messiah destined to sacrifice himself for the W.W.E. universe only to come back as an immortal so that he could take out the Nexus.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

WTF is with this david arquette shit lol?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

WTF is Arquette doing?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh lord :lmao nice outfit


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

MIZ GIRL GONNA WIN!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The little girl when Miz won better win.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Gotta be the demon girl after Miz won the title!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The winner has to be The Miz girl.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

EraOfAwesome said:


> They never once teased Cole leaving Raw forever, he was only gone last week because he was 'injured' due to Orton's RKO.
> 
> You're just reading too much into it. They aren't going to build him up this much just to send him to the B show.


Stupid assholes don't realize that's where he really belongs. No, no. SUPERSTARS is where he belongs.

FORMER WCW CHAMPION IN THE HOUSE TONIGHT PEOPLE! DAVID FUCKING ARQUETTE! Just waiting for Russo to shock the world and return to Raw now.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LMAO @ this award!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Slam_It said:


> Smackdown on USA? Is Syfy owned by the same company, or what's going on there?


They did'nt want SD on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

MIZ girl HAS to win this


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Miz girl will win this


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Crazy Girl to win!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This segment is what dreams are made of.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao arquette is greatness


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Need evil girl from Miz cash in!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kids and adults crying!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao wtf


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I can't believe they're doing this. It's so awesome.

MIZ GIRL FOR THE WIN!!!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

MIZ GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Biggest pop :lmao


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

miz girl ftw


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Miz kid deffo


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The Miz girl!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LMFAO ANGRY DEMON GIRL GOT A POP


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

DEMON GIRL FOR THE WIN!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The Miz girl outpops half of the roster :lmao


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Everyone marks for the evil demon girl


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

boo...pandering for fan reactions. ah well, can't hate on them doing it. lol miz girl. prolly why this award was even made.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Miz Girl got a Pop


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ANGRY DEMON GIRL!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that little angry demon girl will win, lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

hey, i cried when HBK said goodbye on RAW


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ANGRY MIZ GIRL.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Miz girl to win!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol fan reaction? lol wwe


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

MIZ GIRL!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lulz, shes truly famous.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fuck!! :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Angry Miz girl!! Awesome they have her lol.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

omg it's Angry Miz Girl!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Holy cow! LOL


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> I wonder when WWE will pull the trigger on a potential match of the decade. Khali vs Otunga Iron Man match.


Wrestlemania 30. WWE Championship/Heavyweight Championship/TNA Championship Unification Match.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

I'll be damned.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

That was all just an excuse to acknowledge the viral popularity of Miz Girl


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Fuck is this?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Crazy Miz Girl *head rotates*: FUCK ME JESUS! FUCK ME!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

ANGRY MIZ GIRL YES YES YES!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah she wasn't a plant at all... lol.

MIZ! YES


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

The hell is wrong with his voice?


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

This award is a fucking joke. What an embarrassment.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Someone at WWE.com definitely reads on wrestling forums.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

The demon girl got a bigger pop than half the WWE roster! 

LMAO she's actually here to accept the Slammy. OMG The Miz is out. This is brilliant.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao miz is going to own her in person


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:lmao:lmao YES!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

This is delicious!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Angry miz girl ftfuckingwin


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

MARK. THE. FUCK. OUT


MIZ!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

THIS GANNA BE GREAT


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao Superb.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

THE GIRL!!!!!!!

And now Miz!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Main event Miz Girl V Miz in a TLC match. Book it


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear God, this party just took a turn for the Douche!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

tigerbutter9 ftw.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that is really cool of the WWE to bring her on the stage, wonder if she is a plant though???


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

...oh shit....


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

WAS SHE A PLANT?


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

IVE SEEN EVERYTHING 



EVERYTHING NOW


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

KnowYourRole said:


> Someone at WWE.com definitely reads on wrestling forums.


Probably Joey Styles.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

THAT SOUNDED WEIRD


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I liked how she thanked her dad.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Miz beating up 61 years old men and little girls...he's so cool isnt he


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

she's going to hit him with that award


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

OMG I'm dying here.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Have a seat Miz. Over here please.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

What am I witnessing?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

And the Despicable Me Award for 2011 goes to..


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Angry Miz girl to come back out and put Miz through a table.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is Arquette following them?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Aww, he took her Slammy


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Can't believe they brought that demonic looking girl to this show. Wow!


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Haha. That was awesome. Someone needs to come out and kick Miz's ass.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Trust me she aint done yet lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao wtf did I just witness


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

What the hell is Arquette doing?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz creating his own grand slam. Nice.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Miz, A-Ri, Arquette > Fortune & Evolution & NWO


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

She should have kicked him in the taint!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

girl will come back with orton


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is Arquette necessary here?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Joel said:


> How has it not been a waste when they are exactly where they were 3 months ago?
> 
> Don't be stupid, perro. Cena joining Nexus accomplished nothing. Cena getting fired accomplished nothing.
> 
> ...


by accomplishing nothing i bet u mean "he didn't turn heel"

it added the to story just fine, and will make the crowd really Excited to see Barret finally get whats coming to him

it also got Barret loads of heat

i see no probloms here


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

FUUUUCK shut the fuck up Cole. Bashing my brains in with a 9-iron sounds better than listening to Cole jizz over Miz. Pun intended.

Why does Riley still have MitB? Makes no sense. But this _is_ Raw.

Haha Arquette in Miz's faction. Fitting.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Why did Arquette just randomly follow Miz to the ring?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

HAHHAHAHAHAHAHA! The Miz is great..the Miz Girl is GREAT!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Why is Arquette following them?


You know how this former veteran champions are, they crave the spotlight.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

LOL at Punk "Is he gonna sing happy birthday to her now?"

I love Arquette coat-tailing to the ring with Miz and Miz Jr.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

PLEASE let this mean that Arquette is sticking around :lmao


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Miz vs. Angry Demon Girl: WrestleMania 27. I like the sound of that.


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Angry Miz Girl should host Raw next week!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Miz girl is the raw GM


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz vs Miz Girl. Please, GM?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

KnowYourRole said:


> Someone at WWE.com definitely reads on wrestling forums.


No doubt, I have noticed this alot latley with some of the stuff they do, they steal it from us. Now if only they would listen to the important stuff we come up with.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Miz v Arquette 

oh feck off rey


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

lol Punk "smh" when Cole got on the podium


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

that was the funniest thing i have seen on raw


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And I quote "Punk Sucks" guy must be dealt with!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Miz to get buried by SUper Rey?


Amber B said:


> Why is Arquette following them?


I boggled.


Silent Alarm said:


> Aww, he took her Slammy


I lolled.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Boring rey


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Booyaka Booyaka 3 foot 9.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Orton/Arquette. Oh no.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Let the squashing of the Miz's career begin.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This could be good.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

So who else thought he would be facing Arquette? lol. At least we get a real match. Until ADR comes out that is.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Another entertaining person to be squashed by Rey =|


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

O.O WWE champion about to get buried


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Randy Orton will face former world champion David Arquette.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Randy Orton vs. David Arquette tonight I bet


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

this will be the first time that i actually root FOR the Miz


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Arquette is creeping me the fuck out big time. Did they tell him to leave yet?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I would have shit and shit again if the GM's announcement was Miz vs. Arquette for the Title. By virtue it would have automatically made this Raw the best of the year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Slam_It said:


> So who else thought he would be facing Arquette? lol.


Who do you think Orton is facing?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's hoping Rey does the same thing to Miz's face as he did the Undertaker's!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> So...can we count cena as a joke yeh? And everything around him just worth ignoring? That was what we all dreaded, total worst case scenario. Oh sure, they can shock us with something, but be reasonable....they won't.


This.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

SJFC said:


> Booyaka Booyaka 3 foot 9.


You must spread some reputation around before giving it to SJFC again.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why soo much Mysterio hate?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

So the card so far:

Wade Barrett vs Big Show
Cody Rhodes vs Mark Henry
The Miz vs Rey Mysterio
David Otunga vs John Cena

How fucking random is this Raw?


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Orton vs. Sheamus later I'm guessing?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Riley to get taken out by Rey, little girl comes out and takes back her Slammy, Miz distracted, Rey wins.





Hopefully 8*D


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

DirtSheet88 said:


> Orton vs. Sheamus later I'm guessing?


Sheamus v Morrison is already booked


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Let the squashing of the Miz's career begin.


I can only hope...


----------



## I Hear Voices (Nov 23, 2010)

DirtSheet88 said:


> Orton vs. Sheamus later I'm guessing?


Sheamus is already facing Morrison tonight.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

DirtSheet88 said:


> Orton vs. Sheamus later I'm guessing?


Sheamus vs JoMo tonight I believe.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Derek said:


> Who do you think Orton is facing?


True, that makes sense.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> O.O WWE champion about to get buried





MysticRVD said:


> Another entertaining person to be squashed by Rey =|





HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Let the squashing of the Miz's career begin.


That's all I was thinking.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DirtSheet88 said:


> Orton vs. Sheamus later I'm guessing?


No Sheamus is facing Morrison later. Probably Arquette just for the RKO.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> by accomplishing nothing i bet u mean "he didn't turn heel"
> 
> it added the to story just fine, and will make the crowd really Excited to see Barret finally get whats coming to him
> 
> ...


I don't give a shit whether turns heel or not. It would make better storylines, but it is bad for business.

The fans wanted to see Barrett get his ass kick 3 months ago. Which brings us back to it being exactly the same 3 months ago.

Fair do's on it getting Barrett lots of heat. But it they developed this fired storyline more and not just brought Cena back after 3 weeks (a period where we saw him EVERY week), then he could have gotten even more heat.

The storyline is a complete fail. Stop being a sheep, open your damn eyes and see.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Random Slammy Awards and Useless Interpromotional matches



What a Raw! RIGHT GUYS!?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> Another entertaining person to be squashed by Rey =|


I would mark out like a little girl if Rey crushed Miz's face like he did Taker's!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Rice9999 said:


> Why soo much Mysterio hate?


can you say overbooked?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Miz Girl special referee of the TLC match this Sunday lol


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Sloppy bulldog? Whose fault?

Oh! Thank you ADR!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

lol, wat was that move suppose to be? a DDT?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

ADR!!!! YES!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

botch!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so whoever covered "when worlds collide" for that GT5 commercial fails miserably


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

My boy Alberto!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Perfect setup for an armbar.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

What the hell does Del Rio want from Mysterio?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

DEL RIO!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Sloppy bulldog? Whose fault?
> 
> Oh! Thank you ADR!


it can't be Miz..he's awesome


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Here's hoping Rey does the same thing to Miz's face as he did the Undertaker's!


Hope you're joking...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ADR 4 life


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ok, i officially am an ADR fan now


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Im a big Miz fan, but damn ADR just looks like more of a star right now.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Predictable interpromotional run in is predictable! Even if he isn't technically running 

Hopefully Miz wins


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ADR for the win


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Love when Rye springs backwards of the ropes for the crossbody!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

yay for miz !


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh snap....ADR vs Miz is no good for Miz. And nice trip by ADR> SLick.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

"At Least Del Rio Took One In The Mouth"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hate it where they fall on the 2nd rope


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Look at Arquette, so pumped


----------



## Chicharito (Apr 2, 2010)

fuck you miz


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Miz just pinned Mysterio?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:lmao:lmao gotta love Del Rio


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was terrible.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Seriously Miz? Get the title off him now....the guy can't beat anyone clean. He needs 2-3 other guys out there to help him win.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah, it's always a smart business plan to use your WWE champion to further a non-title feud between two wrestlers on another show.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Did Cole just say Miz's stable?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

There has rarely been a less interesting WWE champion.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so legitimate question, Rey vs Cena.....who do you guys think would win? or would the ring just implode because of all the no-sells?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

How many people did it take to beat Rey Mysterio??? 3-4???

Yeah, some fucking champion Mizanin is!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I fucking hate Arquette now.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

punk wants 2 read !


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Arquette is now apart of the Awesome Ones


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

KnowYourRole said:


> Miz just pinned Mysterio?


well it's easy to pin someone when you have 17 people helping you


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Heh, here we go Dave. Enjoy.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YES YES YES!!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Orton vs. Arquette/Riley


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Arquette and Riley vs. Orton

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS RAW


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This GM shit needs to end.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Arquette vs RKO!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Arquette is getting RKO'ed tonight!!!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

ROFL at no reaction....nobody at RAW ever watched the Monday Night War.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Jesus Christ, is he serious?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I should've known this is who his opponent would be


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This just solidifies the fact that WWE does not give a fuck. :lmao
Wow...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Arquette to go over Orton clean. Calling it now.


I hate seeing Riley job =|


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> How many people did it take to beat Rey Mysterio??? 3-4???
> 
> Yeah, some fucking champion Mizanin is!!!


getting too caught up in kayfabe?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

That's right. Arquette's a former WCW WHC.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

David Arquette to win clean without tagging in Riley.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

IWC know what they speak of....damn who call it?!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

That MITB briefcase looks a battered mess in HD. They should really get rid of it, I really don't understand why Riley is still lugging it around.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> There has rarely been a less interesting WWE champion.


You're right, you do write ridiculous things.


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

JStoner said:


> Did Cole just say Miz's stable?


I think he did and he hesitated to say that


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Diva of the year needs a Santina ressurection! But I'd mark for a Beth win.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Who actually should win Diva of the ye.................ah I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The crowd was absolutely SILENT for that announcement. They couldn't care less.*


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> so legitimate question, Rey vs Cena.....who do you guys think would win? or would the ring just implode because of all the no-sells?


It'd end in a no contest when Alberto Del Rio, Nexus, and every wrestler from WCW/TNA (why not) interferes as soon as it starts


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

people do realize that heel champions with few exception usally cheat to win.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Arquette is top heel on RAW and he hasn't even won a title yet.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

At least Arquette gets RKOed.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Boring match


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Shame Mike Awesome didn't throw Arquette off the Triple Cage instead of Kanyon.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Arquette to win clean via diamond cutter


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

WWE is trolling the fuck out of us tonight.

:lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

9 years later and WWE still rubs it in. I love it.

Calling it right here the only two Divas with talent, Natalya and Beth Phoenix, either one will NOT win the battle royal. Eye candy always wins in this (failing) business.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Joel said:


> I don't give a shit whether turns heel or not. It would make better storylines, but it is bad for business.
> 
> The fans wanted to see Barrett get his ass kick 3 months ago. Which brings us back to it being exactly the same 3 months ago.
> 
> ...


Iam not being sheep

You just want it to be Austins story line all over again

Fans simply didn't like Barret before, now they want to see him murdered, which they will get on sunday which was the fucking pay off

really with the plan cena layed out why would he be willing to just stay home when he know he could get away with it that's not in his character

the IWC and The WWE booking team have short attention spans, best to cut out the filler

the fired angle accomplished every thing it needed too


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Joel said:


> Hope you're joking...


You're right, it would probably be an improvement.

Maybe CM Punk can give him a botched GTS and shatter his nose like he did Rey's and Mike Knox's.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

cavs25 said:


> getting too caught up in kayfabe?


Seems like he always does.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Rice9999 said:


> Arquette is top heel on RAW and he hasn't even won a title yet.


WCW champion motherfucker!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

irishboy109 said:


> It'd end in a no contest when Alberto Del Rio, Nexus, and every wrestler from WCW/TNA (why not) interferes as soon as it starts


and Cena and Rey toss them all out of the ring with their own 5 moves of doom


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Frozen Inferno said:


> ROFL at no reaction....nobody at RAW ever watched the Monday Night War.


Not this generation at least. Half of them probably have never heard of WCW.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Every year the Slammy episodes are to TV what December to Dismember is for PPVs.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

A-Ri will end up facing Orton alone tonight after Arquette fails a drug test.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

juan cena still being advertised for jan 29th in springfield mass?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sooo whats the over under on the amount of tables A-Bi goes through tonight?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

lic05 said:


> Every year the Slammy episodes are to TV what December to Dismember is for PPVs.


Yet will still get better TV ratings than every other promotion combined


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

VRsick said:


> juan cena still being advertised for jan 29th in springfield mass?


I just saw the same commercial except it was for MSG.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

A local promo just came on that said, "see John Cena's Mexican cousin Juan Cena." I just thought everyone should know.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

On my 5th can of bud


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

VRsick said:


> juan cena still being advertised for jan 29th in springfield mass?


**Card subject to change.*


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

VRsick said:


> juan cena still being advertised for jan 29th in springfield mass?


the fact that you saw that ad tells me that im not the only person in this area who actually posts here

and he got re-hired tonight....remember?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Edge is going to win here


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Edge should win this


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Edge's introduction just isn't the same without Chimel..


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Did Edge get fat or buff? Can't tell with the shirt on.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Edge to win the meltdown award.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

CHRISTIAN


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Christian?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Christian imminent!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Christian return?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

CHRISTIAN


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

OMG! OMG!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jericho please.

EDIT: Ah...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

CHRISTIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

CHRISTIAN!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

CC....is here..!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

E & C REUNION!


WHERE THE KAZOOS AT?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

YESSSSSS


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Christian!!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> and Cena and Rey toss them all out of the ring with their own 5 moves of doom


rey has 5 moves? I count bulldog, roll up, and 619. 

and Cena, admittedly, would only use the AA


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

E&C!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Marking out!!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

fucking hell it's christian.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

WOOOOOOOT CHRISTIAN!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's... Christian


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Christian!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

NICE E+C reunion on stage.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

CHRISTIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

MARKING!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

EDGE & CHRISTIAN!!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

It's Christian!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

CHRISTIAN!!!


----------



## snake332211 (Nov 18, 2010)

CHRISTIAN!!!!!MARK OUT!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Christian!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

EDGE AND CHRISTIAN! MARKING OUT lol

Even though they hated each other a few months ago >_>


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!

MARKED


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I splooged a little.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

THE CAPTAIN!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Edge and christian omfg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEAE, Edge Vs. Christian feud set up right now.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ok thats pretty cool, and buddy? no longer brothers?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

for five seconds only please!!!!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

fuck yea! captain charisma!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG YES!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice little E+C site here.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

uh oh

*puts on Rain coat*

IWC splurge incoming!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

good to see Christian


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Edge and Christian reunite one more time. Ahh the memories.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christian! Nice reaction Cole ''And here he is'' gobshite.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

E & C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Sweet! Edge and Christian!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I wonder if anyone actually knew that these two ever tagged?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Edge and Christian 

Yes! Yes!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

OH SHIT~!

E&C


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And the IWC will need a moment to clean the jizz from their monitor.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

What a shit way to return, but heres your Royal Rumble 2011 winner nonetheless.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*E&C IN THE HOUSE MOTHERFUCKERS!!!*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Everybody on this board just came.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

somebody gif this NAOW...we may never see them together on WWE TV again


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

THIS IS EPIC!!!!



Weren't they enemies? lol i'll forgive them for seeing this team


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I just came.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

It's.............Christian.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Batista nominated??


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That Swagger segment was fucking amazing. :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

its gotta be Batista!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Please set up an Edge vs Christian feud!!!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ADR FTW!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Edge should win this one


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PUSSY MONSTER


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Batista return tonight would be pretty cool.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This award needs to go to BIG DAVE.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I splooged a little.


I love this comment. 
Every time you do it, I :lmao.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God I miss Batista. 

Can't believe I just said that.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

give me my spotlight!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Shouldn't the fact Christian came out be in the running for jizz moment of the year.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Batista should win this


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i still laugh at the crazy eyes comment


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

why was Tista in a wheel chair? i must have missed that


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Christian to get jealous and set up feud PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

God I forgot about the Swagger/Big Show moment. Batista should win.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Do the 5 second pose!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The really meltdown of year belongs to whoever was writing the past month of the Edge/Kane Feud


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao Christian!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

CAN I AHVE A ATTENTION A PLEASE - CHRISTIAN


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol from a cell phone


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Edge & Christian!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone can do that with an iphone 4 lol


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG i thought Christian was the GM for a sec


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

CHRISTIAN HOLY HELL!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LMAO COLE..."That's not even funny!"


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

All we need now is some kazoos and streamers!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Edge and Christian reunion! Awesome stuff. This is bringing back memories!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

"i am kidding you man i was just trying to cut the tension"


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Couldn't of said it better myself Edge


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

mICHAEL cOLE IS A MASSIVE TOOL


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cole got served


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Michael Cole has a massive tool


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Edge preaching the truth.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Michael Cole is still a massive FUCKHEAD.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Michael Cole should have been nominated for his NXT meltdowns.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

That segment SAVED this Raw


LOBSTER HEAD!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

too many limes


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Awesome.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Punk's mocking eyes deserve a Slammy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KING OF LIMES~!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The only highlight of the night. Edge & Christian together while calling Cole a tool.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

omg he is still wearing that goofy costume


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Damnit i wanted a turn


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sheamus changed his crown. No longer Lobster Head?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I love Punk just gently holding his Slammy while looking at Cole. He loves it.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

brand new crown design lol - that last one was god awful


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

KING LOBSTERHEAD!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sheamus looks so ridiculous in that getup.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

IT'S KING LOBSTER HEAD!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I swear to God Vince hates me. He gives me Christian and that makes my night and he immediately takes me off of cloud nine and into hell with this bastard...dammit


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Lobster King!

And push Christian dammit! >_>


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL I just laughed at Punk's expression.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

FX™ said:


> Michael Cole is still a massive FUCKHEAD.


Like.

Too many limes!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Absolutely love Punk's reaction there, i.e. NONE...NADA...STFU COLE.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> Iam not being sheep
> 
> You just want it to be Austins story line all over again
> 
> ...


It's "I'm" or "I am". "Iam" is not a word. "Iams" is pet food. Second time I have seen this from you today, so had to bring it up.

And you are a sheep. They can give you shit on a stick and you will "ooh" and "aah".

Again, you're just saying I want this and that, when you're wrong (as usual).

Fans want Cena to kick Barrett's ass no more than they did 3 months ago. All this whole storyline has accomplished it showing Barrett up to be a little bitch and bend to the rest of Nexus demands. So his character has taken a hit if anything.

After his great promo on the night he was supposed to be leaving, seeing him back straight away sucked. It totally killed that moment. Of course you don't see it that way, as their shit smells like roses to you.

End of story. It was a waste. Everything is the same after 3 months, except Barrett's leadership is being challenged. WASTE WASTE WASTE WASTE WASTE.

WASTE.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sheamus, new crown!!!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

hail the king!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> A local promo just came on that said, "see John Cena's Mexican cousin Juan Cena." I just thought everyone should know.


They dropped him after his reveal


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Its the lobster and lime king


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

is he wearing the Burger King crown? lol


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Gold crown >>>>>>>> red crown.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Trips plz


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

the fuck


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Well that didn't take long.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Match of the year?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Double-DQ, guess we're getting it at the ppv after all.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Double dq? what the funk


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

I was hoping for Heel-Batista for that last Slammy award!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO at Double DQ for them actually fighting? Absolutely terrible.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL and who said that this wasn't happening at TLC? Btw, good push for JoMo, having him slug it out with Seamus.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so there's an hour left of the show and one scheduled match and the diva botch royal.....wtf else are they gonna kill time with


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Did they really need this "match" to set up a ppv match?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Some of the award categories are a bit obscure.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Sheamus vs. Morrison at TLC for match of the night?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Crowd into this


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry creative but this Sheamus/JoMo feud still doesn't have heat. Silly confused crowd.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

LMAO.

Under breath, "The highlight of Cole's night."


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

crowd is hot!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Excellent crowd...they deserve a slammy too.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope this leads to a huge Morrison and HHH vs Sheamus and Joey Mercury feud 8*D


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

They have used the GM way too much tonight.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MORRRRRRISON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #1 contender biotches


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Miz v. JoMo?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Well Miz gonna be fighting his old partner again.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Sheamus/Morrison #1 contender's ladder match?

Hmmm......


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So Morrison vs Miz is coming at Royal Rumble


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Morrison vs. Miz feud upcoming!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Sorry creative but this Sheamus/JoMo feud still doesn't have heat. Silly confused crowd.


Yea sorry but when the crowd is chanting "let them fight" in unison that says something.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That should be good.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ladder match with SPider-Morrison! Fuck yes!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

#1 Contenders ladder match?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, Morrison vs Miz at the Royal Rumble!


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

HHH to interfere and cost Sheamus the match leading to Miz vs Morrison


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

korndogg123 said:


> Well that didn't take long.


thats what she said.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

interesting


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JoMo to be the #1 contender..


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Sheamus v JoMo in a ladder match? Has some potential, but not sure about the number 1 contender stipulation.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Miz vs. Morrison @ Royal Rumble then


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Miz/Morrison at the Rumble? yes please.


----------



## I Hear Voices (Nov 23, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> so there's an hour left of the show and one scheduled match and the diva botch royal.....wtf else are they gonna kill time with


There is still Jack Swagger vs Edge


----------



## Caribou (Aug 14, 2010)

I thought they Were going to say Christian was the GM.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

FUCK YEAH Ladder match!!!!!!!!!!! JoMo wins this shit.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

YES Morrison/Miz WWE Title, Triple H/Sheamus at the Royal Rumble


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I doubt they'll do Sheamus/Orton again but I don't ever want to see Morrison in a title match. Ugh. Miz better win their match..


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Told you guys it would be Miz vs. Morrison at Royal Rumble...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Morrison is winning on Sunday.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Morrison / Miz.. YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

So there's TWO chair matches at TLC now? Oh dear...


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Alot of matches for TLC being revealed tonight. Hm better late than never I guess! 

I look forward to this match. Has the making to be one of the matches of the year! Ouch that must have hurt a bit


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Ohhhhh yeah big spot


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Holy shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Smart.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

dayummmmmmm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was class!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Over teh rope Wasteland?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

OMFG.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

That move was sick as hell.

I think this match has potential to be MOTY.

Morrison's gonna go over anyway to set up Miz vs. Morrison at the RR which pretty much everyone on here has predicted.


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

hmmm... wonder who's getting the title shot.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I wasnt watching the tv i looked up and said why is there 3 refs in the ring, is it because they cant control Shaumus


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jesus that looked brutal


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And JoMo just lost any marks he may have had. He's staring straight at Sheamus with ladder and still runs right square into it. Even Santino would know better.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

That looked like it had to really really hurt


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Wait, what about fucking Daniel Bryan and the US title? Another match with Dibiase?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

#1 Contender Ladder Match, hmmm interesting, probably means Miz wins and Morrison wins, them two for the title at Royal Rumble?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

owwies


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Really? He walks looking at Sheamus face to face, and just goes into the ladder.

And the spot with the ladder just now, should have been saved for the ppv, good spot. And they just glossed it over. kind of a TNA move there. Bad production IMO.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Bold prediction of the night: David Otunga will out-pop Cena.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Morrison just got fucked up lol.


----------



## I Hear Voices (Nov 23, 2010)

First match back? He was never gone.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Let's all do the obligatory "Trips to return at TLC to cost Shéamus the match" dance.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So...Sheamus basically just did a swank-looking version of Barrett's finisher ON A LADDER...


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

of course Morrison is gonna win, it's not like they hav'nt done a Heel vs. Heel match at RR


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Jordo said:


> I wasnt watching the tv i looked up and said why is there 3 refs in the ring, is it because they cant control Shaumus


they were trying to help him pick up his excess limes, for you see, he has too many of them


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> so there's an hour left of the show and one scheduled match and the diva botch royal.....wtf else are they gonna kill time with


Otunga-Cena

Swagger-Edge

Handicap match
Battle royal


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Joel said:


> It's "I'm" or "I am". "Iam" is not a word. "Iams" is pet food. Second time I have seen this from you today, so had to bring it up.
> 
> And you are a sheep. They can give you shit on a stick and you will "ooh" and "aah".
> 
> ...


This is great perro is getting OWNED :lmao


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hoping Christian starts escorting Edge to ringside and they play the buddy angle.

Then when the time is right, CC rips off the sling and beats the fuck out of Edge (perhaps as soon as this Sunday).

- end dream sequence -


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

what a spot that was


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

So you get number 1 contender's matches for hating other wrestlers now? WTF is up with wwe creative jesus?
Anybody expecting Sheamus to win raise your hand now and I will come over there and bop you in the head with a hammer cuz you are a dooomass.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

DAMNIT. No US or IC title gimmick matches on Sunday? That's a let-down. Hopefully they at least add a singles match last minute for one of those titles.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Danielson probably won't be on the PPV, as I expected.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

killacamt said:


> #1 Contender Ladder Match, hmmm interesting, probably means Miz wins and Morrison wins, them two for the title at Royal Rumble?


Yeah i mean it wont happen because JoMo isn't nearly as well connected as Sheamus but if it did..... That would build the Miz's credibility so much.

Also Sheamus looks extra ridiculous with the amount of added dye in his beard and his crown is now gold (the Red crown was better)

Contract on a pole match???? So close WWE (i dont even know what blank on a pole matches are from I just felt like saying it)


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i was hoping for an Irish Cross onto that ladder but i guess Wasteland works too


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hull Kogan.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LMAO @ Hogan embarassing himself in commercials now. Sad seeing him nowadays


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Did I just see Hogan as an elf?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

bme said:


> of course Morrison is gonna win, it's not like they hav'nt done a Heel vs. Heel match at RR


Yeah but Orton/Shameus moved Orton into a tweener position, and later on a face turn. I don't see that happening in this case.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

So Morrison/Miz at Royal Rumble. Sounds good to me.

If Smackdown actually pushed talent, they'd have Kofi go over in a ladder match for no.1 contender at TLC as well.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hopefully the Miz can get some decent promo's out of Morrison. I like that they're pushing him though. 

Morrison on RAW, Kofi on Smackdown? If they were both pushed at the same time, I'd be pretty happy.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

That was horse shit. The Ladder match with Cena's contract on the line is one helluva better Idea.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

bme said:


> of course Morrison is gonna win, it's not like they hav'nt done a Heel vs. Heel match at RR


ok, and if they had Sheamus lose to Miz it would make Sheamus look like a jobber


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JTG still has a job? LMAO.


----------



## Nodqfan17 (Jun 3, 2009)

God these Hulk Hogan commercials are awful.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Joel said:


> And you are a sheep. They can give you shit on a stick and you will "ooh" and "aah".
> 
> Again, you're just saying I want this and that, when you're wrong (as usual).
> 
> ...



Still real to you from the sound of it

first if i was a sheep i would love randy orton and every fucking generic ass heel they try to shove down my throat,i dont. 

Second your dead wrong if you think the crowd doesn't want to see barret get his ass kicked more then they did three months ago, Barret's heat has been increasing and increasing and now its time for it all to come to a boil, that is how u book a feud

third as i said before it would be out of character for cena just to sit home to pacify you, we all fucking knew he wasn't really fired, apparently u missed that memmo, not only that they needed the match for Sunday they didn't have time to take a week of for cena to sit at home

Fourth you cant name one heel in the company that isn't a bitch


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

this gonna be classic regal with someone who cant talk


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

JTG still has a job? Seriously?





Seriously?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I did not know JTG still had a job.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

REGAL and JTG...remember when he danced with Cryme Tyme a few years ago? :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JTG is still hired?

That's an odd couple for sure.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

REGAL! I MARKED


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

natetendo83 said:


> Yea sorry but when the crowd is chanting "let them fight" in unison that says something.


If two no-name jobbers just ran in the ring at had a fiasco just like Sheamus and JoMo just what do you think they would do? THE SAME. DAMN. THING.

Creative should have just skipped past this useless JoMo angle and went right into HHH's return.

I'm sorry but, I know its just my opinion, but JoMo just isn't built up enough to be a main event contender yet. He needs a better angle than this to build on. It's just like Miz.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

JTG is still alive?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Agh god...fuck you jtg. It burns...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

bme said:


> of course Morrison is gonna win, it's not like they hav'nt done a Heel vs. Heel match at RR


Those 2 heels were at least interesting.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mae Young FTW.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Mae Young!! I wanna teach those sluts a lesson! You Little Bitches Lets Go!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Mae Young FTW!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Mae breaking PG for the win.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Swag said:


> ok, and if they had Sheamus lose to Miz it would make Sheamus look like a jobber


no, it'd just make Sheamus look like a guy who lose to the WWE Champion.


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

Triple H will screw Sheamus in the ladder match, setting up HHH return at the Rumble against Sheamus, and Miz vs Morrison for the WWE title, who whould of thought that this would happen two years ago, honestly. AMAZING! I can't wait, thank god !


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Kazz said:


> Did I just see Hogan as an elf?


You sure did


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm guessing LayCool rigged this one.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Needs moar Mae Young mic time!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Laycool beating Mae Young?! Fire JTG's dumb ass right now.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

annnnd JTG botches announcing the winner


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

inb4youngownsthem.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LAYLA!!!!!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Other way around JTG.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh shit I just got back, what did Regal say?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

lmao @ i don't think they get the basic cool at the nursing home she's in


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JTG and William Regale 

2 of the WWE's most misused talents


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Beautiful people ripoff......


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> If two no-name jobbers just ran in the ring at had a fiasco just like Sheamus and JoMo just what do you think they would do? THE SAME. DAMN. THING.
> 
> Creative should have just skipped past this useless JoMo angle and went right into HHH's return.
> 
> I'm sorry but, I know its just my opinion, but JoMo just isn't built up enough to be a main event contender yet. He needs a better angle than this to build on. It's just like Miz.


I've seen plenty of times when a fight was broken up and the crowd said nothing.

Whether or not you think JoMo is ready for this isn't really relevant but the WWE sees that reaction and they will run with it.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

McCool looking fantastic tonight.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Two botches here. First JTG saying Gaycool beat Mae. Damn.

Second, Gaycool. They really didn't do anything they're just both botches. Period.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Lalya's voice hurts.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

HD was made for Laycool.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

perro said:


> Blah blah blah


Great speech from "the next Eddie Guerrero"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Diva match =


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh god Layla


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

STOP GIVING THESE TWO THE FUCKING MICROPHONE! :frustrate


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love how Diddy just had to add his name to the group when it was not originally like that. 
Such a douchebag that needs to hang it up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Layla is so fucking sexy.



Amber B said:


> I love how Diddy just had to add his name to the group when it was not originally like that.
> Such a douchebag that needs to hang it up.


I hate Diddy with a passion.

All he does is use people. Everyone ever signed by Diddy's career never lasted longer than 5 years. He uses you to get the money and then it's like fuck you.

All he uses Dirty Money as is his backup dancers. They performed at an Awards show and they stayed in the background the whole time while he was up at the front of the stage rapping & dancing with Rick Ross, T.I., & Nicki Minaj

The only thing I like about Diddy is his vodka.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

I guess they couldn't trust Mae Young on the mic again.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, JTG couldn't even get his lines right. Who was the guy here that compared him to Eddie Guerrero and how blind was he?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

killacamt said:


> lmao @ i don't think they get the basic cool at the nursing home she's in


*Basic Cable wasn't it? Basic cool doesn't make sense. *


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

SJFC said:


> Great speech from "the next Eddie Guerrero"


he hasn't been on the mic in months forgive him for being rusty

also if your gonna try and quote me at least do it right


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

ColeStar said:


> HD was made for Laycool.


*the mute button* was made for Laycool


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Theproof said:


> Beautiful people ripoff......


:lmao GTFO poof.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

natetendo83 said:


> I've seen plenty of times when a fight was broken up and the crowd said nothing.
> 
> Whether or not you think JoMo is ready for this isn't really relevant but the WWE sees that reaction and they will run with it.


True. But my opinion is just as relevant as yours.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd be okay with 3 hours shows if they were entertaining like the Old School RAW but after the first 2 hours it REALLY starts dragging on


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

perro said:


> Still real to you from the sound of it
> 
> first if i was a sheep i would love randy orton and every fucking generic ass heel they try to shove down my throat,i dont.
> 
> ...


But you like cena. So you're whole post was a huge WASTE of time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The "who has Punk not poked" battle royal is next!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

perro said:


> *JTG *and William Regal
> 
> 2 of the WWE's most misused talents


LOL, what? JTG botches giving a slammy, and that was the best thing he has done recently.

Agree completely about the misuse of William Regal though.  It's a shame.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

bme said:


> *the mute button* was made for Laycool


To quote Funaki: "Indeeeeeeeeeeed."


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

I loved the great non reaction those two talentless crunts got. If I was at a live Raw I would be the guy telling everyone not to cheer for them. LayCool is only good for smackin my yam bag against their face. hahaha


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I can just picture JTG backstage before presenting:

"This is my big moment. I actually get to be on TV tonight. Don't fuck up, don't fuck up, don't fuck up."

And then he fucked up.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

just tuned in... anything cool happen yet?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Amber B said:


> The "who has Punk not poked" battle royal is next!


I believe you mean Batista.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Kelly Kelly! It's Boner time!


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

bathroom/snack break.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> But you like cena. So you're whole post was a huge WASTE of time.


 maybe you haven't notice but allot of people on here like cena now a days



Frozen Inferno said:


> LOL, what? JTG botches giving a slammy, and that was the best thing he has done recently.
> 
> Agree completely about the misuse of William Regal though.  It's a shame.


one botch doesn't mean shit, the guy is talented and hasn't been giving the shot he deserves


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Love how they don't even get an announcement.


"Approaching the ring...the Diva's."


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

where's Rosa?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao GTFO poof.


*Actually they pretty much are. It was funny as hell when Punk called them out on it.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I bet LayCool wins so they can walk around with two Slammy's.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

It's only now that all the Divas are together at once that I notice how stacked Kaitlyn is....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> I believe you mean Batista.


Punk is Pussy Monster Jr.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Melina isn't actin very heelish right now???


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Agh...the shrieking


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

The 2nd rope- the difference between men and women.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Kaitlyn


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Yep they're still doing the middle rope elimination. CONSISTENCY!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

cucumberlava said:


> bathroom/snack break.


*Did you just make that up?


*


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello clusterfuck


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Tamina's ring gear is strange.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Love their sarcasm for enjoying divas matches

Another DiBiase burial lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

seems Punk is watching a match without his pants again


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Want to watch something more entertaining than this? Here.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

perro said:


> maybe you haven't notice but allot of people on here like cena now a days
> 
> 
> 
> one botch doesn't mean shit, the guy is talented and hasn't been giving the shot he deserves


wait wait...... so cody rhodes has no talent but JTG does? wat? lolz :side:


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

what is maryse purpose besides looking cute? She's so pointless. I love how she bitches at Ted Jr despite her never winning matches herself.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Layla/Michelle vs Beth/Natayla at the end


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Glam slam outta ring was cool.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn, killed Melina with that one.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

I still don't see what Punk saw in Beth.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> wait wait...... so cody rhodes has no talent but JTG does? wat? lolz :side:


have u seen JTG in the ring?

He can work


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

perro said:


> maybe you haven't notice but allot of people on here like cena now a days
> 
> 
> 
> one botch doesn't mean shit, the guy is talented and hasn't been giving the shot he deserves


Maby you haven't notice but alot of people like Orton aswell. The only people that hate RKO with a passion(which btw is pretty pathetic & need to Grow the FUCK UP) are you, pyro, JoeRulz & another member. Well those are the MAIN ones anyway.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh wow... they don't even need to go over a rope


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh sweet lord no.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Let the bitching begin.
:lmao


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

God damn it. Of course Mrs. Taker wins Diva of the Year.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. Shock. McCool wins.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Uhh scratch that going UNDER the rope = you lose. Fuuuuuuuuu...

Neither Diva with real talent won. Called it.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

why did Natty run to the SIDE of the ring?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Predictable or what.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

She already had 2 slammys in her hand before natalyia was eliminated


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and the Michelle hate will continue


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

McCool? SCUST! She got carried by Layla all year and she wins?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm looking forward to the threads.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

well thats stupid.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

BITCH GOT KICK!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm so glad Laycool are on SD


----------



## Caribou (Aug 14, 2010)

I love that cm punk calls maryse "Maurice".


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Nattie putting two out, and Beth getting the Glam on Melina, spots of the match.

And let the Undertaker Michelle comments start!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

What kind of freaky shit does the Undertaker make her do to get all these accolades?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Too much GM tonight.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Say what?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Another gm email fuck me 

Tag team table match ftw


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, that could be brutal.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

divas tables match?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

divas and tables....huh


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

divas tag team TABLE MATCH ?

Laycool please


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

perro said:


> have u seen JTG in the ring?
> 
> He can work


so can cody lol

And JTG's promo consist of yoyoyyoyoyoyoyoyoyooyoyooyoyooy yooooooooo yo


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Layla's hotness can not even save me from the boredom of divas match

Divas tables match, interesting. Mae Young better not be involved in that one, bad memories


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I think Layla's gonna take the table spot.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Michelle absolutely deserves it. Her or Layla. *


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

One of these divas are gonna taste wood!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

better a divas table match than an extreme makeover match


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So much for...



Spoiler: Tribute for the Troops



Melina turning heel. I guess at the TftT show she's on the Heel team for absolutely no reason


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow......divas table match? Interesting


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Maby you haven't notice but alot of people like Orton aswell. The only people that hate RKO with a passion(which btw is pretty pathetic & need to Grow the FUCK UP) are you, pyro, JoeRulz & another member. Well those are the MAIN ones anyway.


and there entitled to their opinion, whats your point


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Let's all moan because the most deserving person won the award....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

women vs women in a table match :lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I threw up a little when they showed cena at the end of the 50 Greatest Superstars DVD.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

my poor layla


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

If there is a God, please let Laycool be put thru the tables.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

perro said:


> divas and tables....huh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Michelle absolutely deserves it. Her or Layla. *


Definitely but you know, Gail Kim was _this_ close.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Woah, people care about the Diva divison.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I think this calls for a flashback...


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Divas table match = WWE trying to one-under the cage match TNA just did.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> Still real to you from the sound of it
> 
> first if i was a sheep i would love randy orton and every fucking generic ass heel they try to shove down my throat,i dont.
> 
> ...


I just wish you came out and proclaimed yourself as the biggest troll on this board. Then all your posts would make sense.

The crowd wants the same thing they wanted 3 months ago, perro. They want Barrett to lose. What happens after TLC when Barrett loses? Nothing. How does he benefit? He doesn't.

God help me. You're missing the whole point as usual. The whole thing was executed poorly. A "fan" jumping barriers with ease with no security chasing him. Getting into backstage and assaulting anyone at will. This shit is unrealistic.

His whole emotional promo was for nothing at all. And that is a shame, because at that point it seemed like something exciting could happen. Instead they decided to kill it completely.

He's being a bitch to his less inferior Nexus members. You know, the guys he leads and tells what to do? You know?

I'm just going over and over on the same shit. There's obviously nobody home in that hard head of yours, so yeah, whatever.

Some people fight and put their lives on the line for their country. You obviously are willing to do it for anything Vince gives you.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ass Buster said:


> One of these divas are gonna taste wood!


Had to be said lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ColeStar said:


> Let's all moan because the most deserving person won the award....


*Bingo. 

I don't see how it could have gone to anyone else other than her or Layla.


Amber, please don't remind me of how they have dropped the ball on one of the best female talents they have. It'll just piss me off. lol I hate WWE for that  *


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

They're seriously should be a Botch of the Year award.

Khali going over the top rope.
JTG botching the award.
Layla going UNDER the rope = elimination.
D.U.Riley pounding Percy for no reason.

Just a handful of botches that would be nominated.

50 greatest of all time huh? If it was in terms of epicness, consistency, popularity, and accomplishments...Stone Cold Steve Austin. Only man to challenge him would be the Rock.

BUT we all know neither of those two would get it. Let's not forget who's doing the list! I believe everyone here knows who it'll be, BROTHER.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I tuned in at 9:30, what happened in the first hour and a half?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Divas table match = WWE trying to one-under the cage match TNA just did.


Well, honestly, each one of the four in the tables match can wrestle. Even Layla, she has a good style. Add in the fact that it could have some ok spots.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

McCool won huh? Well I have only one reaction


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

watching that diva battle royal thing made me realize one thing about all else........i miss Mickie


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Meh, this Raw has kept me watching. It hasn't been great, but not too bad so far. 

Cena vs. Otunga is what's keeping me awake. It's going to be one for the ages.

(why the fuck am I saying this, I don't want to get in the shitty Otunga trolling phase)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't appreciate them showing that again.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

> Who should be Divas Champion Natalya's next opponent?
> Michelle McCool 0.62 %
> Beth Phoenix 1.55 %
> Layla 5.73 %
> ...


LOL.....


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> I think this calls for a flashback...


it is wrong I couldn't stop staring at her boobs..but then again it's not like I really tried


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Noooooo, no Christian managing Edge


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Jack Want Juice! All Day!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

How stupid is swaggers tshirt


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Swagger needs to be reunited with the eagle. He looks weird serious and stoic.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> watching that diva battle royal thing made me realize one thing about all else........i miss Mickie


You should've seen the state of the Falls Count Anywhere match between Mickie and Tara (Victoria) at the last TNA PPV. 

I wish they were back in WWE. Hot, and good in the ring.




I love the simplicity of Swagger's shirt. Might have to get one of those.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Swagger without the Eagle = No Buys


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

did I just hear that right? Triple Threat Ladder Match for IC title?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Triple threat ladder match for the IC title should be good. 

Edge/Kane not so much. Hopefully the feud ends there.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

HOLY FUCK ZIGGLER/KOFI/SWAGGER IN A LADDER MATCH THATS INSANE


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kane is gonna screw Edge in this match.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> it is wrong I couldn't stop staring at her boobs..but then again it's not like I really tried


No. Its Trish, its to hard not to. God I miss her


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

killacamt said:


> did I just hear that right? Triple Threat Ladder Match for IC title?


Should be match of the night. Unless Bryan gets put in with someone not named DiBiase, lol.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Kane is gonna screw Edge in this match.


*Wrestling... not gay at all.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Derek said:


> Swagger without the Eagle = No Buys


I agree.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Kofi ftw


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ladder matches will be good. Tables matches will be bad. Chair matches will likely be indifferent.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Bingo.
> 
> I don't see how it could have gone to anyone else other than her or Layla.
> 
> ...


When it comes to being fucked over, she got fucked huge. The next time Matt Hardy wants to complain about not being utilized despite getting a decent push for 10 years, he should just look at Gail Kim and eat some grapes.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Am i the only one that hates "chairs matches"?


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

Why wasn't Bret showing up nominated for "Shocking of the Year"?

Why wasn't Bret and HBK hugging nominated?

:frustrate


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Counters into the Ankle Lock are always awesome.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Datcounter into ankle lock. I'm on the swagger bandwagon.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I hate the kicking crap Edge does when he pins someone.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I enjoy seeing Swagger job just as much as I do DiBiase


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Swagger got a face full of aging ass.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

yoseftigger said:


> Why wasn't Bret showing up nominated for "Shocking of the Year"?
> 
> Why wasn't Bret and HBK hugging nominated?
> 
> :frustrate


Because it's nominated for the "Moment of the Year" award.....


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Thoo bad, Thwagga!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Joel said:


> I just wish you came out and proclaimed yourself as the biggest troll on this board. Then all your posts would make sense.


"you dont agree with me so your a TROLLL"  Please, you call me a sheep, yet the reason people give me shit is cause i dont tend to agree with every thing the IWC says and wants


> The crowd wants the same thing they wanted 3 months ago, perro. They want Barrett to lose. What happens after TLC when Barrett loses? Nothing. How does he benefit? He doesn't.


 he is the heel, of course he isnt gonna benefit, you didn't actually think this nexus/Cena feud would end with cena Coming out on top did you


> God help me. You're missing the whole point as usual. The whole thing was executed poorly. A "fan" jumping barriers with ease with no security chasing him. Getting into backstage and assaulting anyone at will. This shit is unrealistic.


HE isn't a fan, hes a celebrity with pull, Clebs get away with shit all along, Barret gaining control of cena's Contract is unrealistic in the first place


> His whole emotional promo was for nothing at all. And that is a shame, because at that point it seemed like something exciting could happen. Instead they decided to kill it completely.


like what pray tell, hmmmmm?



> He's being a bitch to his less inferior Nexus members. You know, the guys he leads and tells what to do? You know?


 which is why they almost rebelled




> Some people fight and put their lives on the line for their country. You obviously are willing to do it for anything Vince gives you.


 yeah i already showed how that wasn't true


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm loving this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Son of a bitch.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I didn't think Arquette could get any more annoying, but he did.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Serious Miz.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol at A-Ry calling out Arq.


MysticRVD said:


> I enjoy seeing Swagger job just as much as I do DiBiase


You mean you hate seeing swagger lose pointlessly?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ Riley calling anyone else a loser!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

David Arquette needs to say

"You think anybody wants a roundhouse kick to the face while I'm wearing this?"


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm just marking like hell for all the Arquette WCW Champion references tonight.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mr Talley said:


> Am i the only one that hates "chairs matches"?


No. I've yet to find a person who likes them.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Over Kill Much on the Ladder Matches, Chair Matches, & Table Matches at TLC.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

yoseftigger said:


> Why wasn't Bret showing up nominated for "Shocking of the Year"?
> 
> Why wasn't Bret and HBK hugging nominated?
> 
> :frustrate


It was, for moment of the year.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

6th bud can


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

pewpewpew said:


> David Arquette needs to say
> 
> "You think anybody wants a roundhouse kick to the face while I'm wearing this?"


Then he goes home to Starla at night.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Does Arquette need a throat lozenge?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

David Arquette to win this handicap match. I'd mark...

...then fpalm, 

then :lmao

and then fpalm again.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

FX™ said:


> No. I've yet to find a person who likes them.


Sabu vs RVD would be a good chair match. That's about it.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Jordo said:


> 6th bud can


3rd or 4th bowl. Ha!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Just got home from work, could someone be a true gentleman or gentlewoman and give me a quick recap while the commercial is on on whats happened so far??
Thanks
Can't possibly read 141pages before the commercial is over


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

lahabe said:


> Just got home from work, could someone be a true gentleman or gentlewoman and give me a quick recap while the commercial is on on whats happened so far??
> Thanks
> *Can't possibly read 141pages before the commercial is over *




Slacker


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Sabu vs RVD would be a good chair match. That's about it.


It'd be good, but still pointless. Why chairs only? You're telling me that if you hit the guy with a chair, it's fine, but get barbed wire 4x4, and you'll get DQ'd? :lmao

It's just funny.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So am I reading this right? In order to make themselves feel ok for NOT going to Iraq they are going to show the tribute on tv? Or has TttT always been on network TV?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

It would've been a more impressive SvR clip if he wasn't using two controllers, and the opponents were on CPU.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paul Donald Wight, Jr.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> So am I reading this right? In order to make themselves feel ok for NOT going to Iraq they are going to show the tribute on tv? Or has TttT always been on network TV?


Always been on tv!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Primo should win a Slammy award for being Primo.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And no reaction for Big Show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO someone screamed "LEX LUGER"


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

lol at somone shouting "Lex Luger"


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Did somebody just yell Lex Luger? :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Has to be HBK vs Taker.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

birth of 3:16 or birth of the hand...both moments that will stay with me forever


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

That moment isn't as significant on the night he gets his job back.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena fired? Yeah, that worked out well.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

lahabe said:


> Just got home from work, could someone be a true gentleman or gentlewoman and give me a quick recap while the commercial is on on whats happened so far??
> Thanks
> Can't possibly read 141pages before the commercial is over


They teased Edge and Christian yet again.

Morrison/SOS in a #1 contender for WWE title match at the PPV.

Kofi/Swagger/ZIggler in ladder match at PPV.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> And no reaction for Big Show.


They're still speechless from Show's Academy Award Worthy acting in Knucklehead


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Did somebody just yell Lex Luger? :lmao


What's so funny about that?

And that HHH/Limes thing should've been the Despicable award.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Streak vs. Career to win this I'm guessing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

trips!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Miz getting the belt not a moment? Chuckle.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Just guessing, HBK vs Taker is the winner?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The only real contender is Taker HBK.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I had to go walk my dog, can someone fill me in on this women table match? I saw McCool win the battle royal and Edge pin Swagger, but I must have missed the Diva announcement.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Sheamus beating Triple H with a pipe with one swing is nominated for Moment otY. Huh?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Michaels already tweeted about winning this one.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

HBK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

HBK and Taker both calling from heaven


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Epic match well deserved win


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He is so cock eyed...I feel sad.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

HBK 4 Life!!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

HBK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!a


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HBK always looking like he just got into a bar fight lol.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Don't tease it HBK. Remember: Hogan and Flair.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Agmaster said:


> So am I reading this right? In order to make themselves feel ok for NOT going to Iraq they are going to show the tribute on tv? Or has TttT always been on network TV?


Up until 2008, the TttT show has always been on the network the brand has been on. 2003 and 2004 it was on UPN as it was a SmackDown show. 2005-2007 it was on USA for being a RAW/tri-branded event. In 2008, it switched to NBC for a prime-time special.

This year, it's on NBC this Saturday for a 1-hour special, then being aired in a 2-hour version on USA on Wednesday.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

too bad that wasn't live


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> And no reaction for Big Show.


*The crowd is pretty terrible tonight.*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What actually happened to his eye?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Slam_It said:


> I had to go walk my dog, can someone fill me in on this women table match? I saw McCool win the battle royal and Edge pin Swagger, but I must have missed the Diva announcement.


Natalya/Beth vs. Laycool in a woman's tag team tables match.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

You know something UNDERTAKER....... I CAN BEAT YOU!! You know it, and I know it.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I would love to see the reaction of someone who just tuned in and saw David Arquette was going to be in the main event


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What happened to HBK's nose?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, was there any doubt that Undertaker/Michaels match wouldn't win?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

That video just reminded me, just how emotional Cena was at that PPV, and the night after. Ruined that awesome storyline by WWE.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *The crowd is pretty terrible tonight.*


It's a WM crowd compared to SmackDown this week.

But that doesn't make them bad people.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Don't tease it HBK. Remember: Hogan and Flair.


And Terry Funk, and Randy Savage, and Terry Funk, and Terry Funk, and Terry Funk!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"Undisclosed location" = rich kids birthday party.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

will94 said:


> Because it's nominated for the "Moment of the Year" award.....





Huganomics said:


> It was, for moment of the year.


Nope.

Where is Bret/HBK or Bret in general?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

bme said:


> Natalya/Beth vs. Laycool in a woman's tag team tables match.


Thank you very match.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

2 main events really tonight. They contain David Arquette and David Otunga. 

You can't make this shit up! :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *The crowd is pretty terrible tonight.*


No way, they've been good.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

el dandy said:


> They teased Edge and Christian yet again.
> 
> Morrison/SOS in a #1 contender for WWE title match at the PPV.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> No way, they've been good.


That's what I'm saying. The crowd's been on fire.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Legendary any good?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Did anybody anywhere actually buy Legendary or Knucklehead?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Shame HBK wasn't there. Didn't seem to get much of a reaction though which is weird for this crowd. They are HOT tonight.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Did Arquette have music in WCW?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Legendary any good?


It was a straight to DVD WalMart exclusive.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

God that music is awful for the Slammy's


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Orton always looks better chasing.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HBK wins slammy awards and he's out there murderin' animals?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

is this match really happening?
eh whatever, riley i can see.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

They screwed up the lighting effects on his entrance...SMH


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Hello, hello, good morning'' some quality, inspirational song lyrics right there.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

JStoner said:


> Did Arquette have music in WCW?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

USA KA-RA-TE!!!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh my god. Karate kid kicks. Brilliant from Arquette.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This is one random match


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Agmaster said:


> Orton always looks better chasing.


*I agree. He's absolutely boring as champion.*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jimmy Fallon Show. That's how you know you've made it.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

RKO IS ABOUT TO GO A-RI!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

is that the same gi used by that character in napoleon dynamite? lol


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

David Arquette main eventing again...and just to think, WWE made fun of WCW for this when they did it in 2000.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ this douche Riley not even having his own music!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Total Package said:


> It was a straight to DVD WalMart exclusive.


ooooo


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Also, Orton vs ARi last week was good to me. Really good. Maybe wwe saw how good it was?


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Liniert said:


>


Thank you sir. Rep for you.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Silent Alarm said:


> ''Hello, hello, good morning'' some quality, inspirational song lyrics right there.


the song is ok, but the chorus is garbage.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"David Arquette...he appears to be wearing Clubber Lang's gi."


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

It's been said a million times but i'll ask again. Why does Riley carry around the mitb briefcase?


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

I knew the hero from my avatar would be back on screen one day!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *I agree. He's absolutely boring as champion.*


That's not his fault. Look as he held the title and Trips was chasing. Perfect build up. It was booking after that, that killed Orton as a champion. They could have had Orton retain at Mania and really made him WWE's most dangerous, but instead, we are here.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Is it me or whenever somebody back drops Orton you get a little hesistant lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait...I flip on Raw & see Arquette...

Last year I said that WWE was becoming more & more like WCW 2000. Just sayin'.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

that shot looked like it hit orton's leg.
Angle slam!

Also, Orton really goes hard at A-Ri.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Angle Slam 2 straight weeks for Orton


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Angle Slam..


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Orton with an olympic slam


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

An Olympic Slam from Randy Orton?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Angle Slam?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Angle Slam, really?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

pipsythegypsy said:


> I knew the hero from my avatar would be back on screen one day!


For those of you folks who didn't watch WCW and can't figure why we mark for Arquette...just look at this man's avatar.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

and orton wit an angle slam?!! lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't wait for Cole to call the Angle Slam a scoop slam.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Arquette through the table?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Did Orton just did the Angle Slam to Riley? If that was an Angle Slam than that was Awesome.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Also, Arq was thankfully not ME. That's Otunga...huh.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

David to go threw the table am calling it


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

An Angle Slam? Strange.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Did Orton just did the Angle Slam to Riley? If that was an Angle Slam than that was Awesome.


He did it last week as well


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Arquette through a table LOL.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ORTON BOMB!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And this my friends is the Miz's first title reign. Aligning with David Arquette and defending the title against Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks for coming Davey


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Arquette through a table!

That makes me happy inside after the horror of wcw 2000


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Super Orton rides again


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Goodnight Arquette!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Another power bomb


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

This crowd is HOT


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I love how Miz just watches his friends get beat up. And that was tasty for Arq.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Should of punted him in the head.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Props to Arquette for the table. TEN years after winning the title he's somehow still paying his due 

Fuck I'm off tonight. Thanks JTG.


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

Damn, Orton almost botched a powerbomb on a 150 lbs Officer Dewey


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I love how they are making The Miz out to be the worlds biggest prick, asshole, creep, coward of all time.*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Seriously, King, the A-wry for ARi joke is getting old.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Props to Arquette for the table. Nine years after winning the title he's somehow still paying his due


Not to mention how much he hammed it up as a heel tonite. He knows how the crowd feels.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

David Arquette buried just like other WCW stars.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

mvpsuperstar said:


> Damn, Orton almost botched a powerbomb on a 150 lbs Officer Dewey


If the rumors of a neck injury are true, it seems to be the least-stress move he can do as far as his own neck goes. If you look at the moveset of the last few weeks, almost none of it would damage the neck.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Orton putting people through tables for two weeks = Orton going through table at TLC.


And HBK filmed that promo at the Tribute to the Troops show before he headed back home.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

So.....match of the year coming up?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> And this my friends is the Miz's first title reign. Aligning with David Arquette and defending the title against Jerry Lawler.


*Not only that.. needing help from two men to win against a 61 year old man. 

*


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

But if I give you my Miles....I can't go to Las Vegas or Hawaii....


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *I love how they are making The Miz out to be the worlds biggest prick, asshole, creep, coward of all time.*


They don't really have to try hard. It's not like he can back it up in the ring!


----------



## Smackdown#1announcer (Nov 9, 2002)

That almost made up for what WCW did to the big gold belt


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Otunga in the main event.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *I love how they are making The Miz out to be the worlds biggest prick, asshole, creep, coward of all time.*


He is being booked perfectly then.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, my first prediction was off.


Frozen Inferno said:


> David Arquette to win this handicap match. I'd mark...
> 
> ...then fpalm,
> 
> ...


but I got this one...as David Arquette was helping set up the table.


Frozen Inferno said:


> Arquette through the table?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I had one of those chicken temptation today from subway its nothing special


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Otunga in the main event.


Right where he should be.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TUNTANGANIA in the main event, fucking sweet!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena/Otunga should be at least a **** match if they get at least 5min


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Goosebumps are kicking in. Wrestlemania is coming early. The time for Tunga is almost upon us. You can do it Davey boy.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Otunga in main event? What the hell are the bookers smoking?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

The King Of Bling said:


> He is being booked perfectly then.


*lol pretty much.*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> They don't really have to try hard. It's not like he can back it up in the ring!


*I think it's the only choice they had. It's not like they can suddenly book him to be strong. *


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Miz title run is lame whats up with this booking watch from the ramp every week while his friends get beat up that shit is getting old he's been doing that for 6 months and even still now! Then somehow find a way to win at the ppv. Tired old routine been done before. WWE couldnt book a good wwe title reign to save their lives.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Someone must've taught Randy more moves.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Best music in the world in New Orleans? Obviously not because they don't have this guy:


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, Otunga in main event? What the hell are the bookers smoking?


Apparently the same thing Hardy was when he cracked Anderson in the back of the head with a chair.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Please Go Fuck Off Cole....


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Amber B said:


> And this my friends is the Miz's first title reign. Aligning with David Arquette and defending the title against Jerry Lawler.


You make it sound like teaming with the best WCW champion of all time is a bad thing. I mean he was the star of Ready to Rumble for pete's sake! :side:

Cole to win this award please


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cole is awesome at his role right now.*


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

JOHN! MY DIET SODA!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cole = BOSS


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

So Cena will be rehired if he wrestles in a PPV match? Good grief WWE. Great ultimatum you put in front of him WWE writers.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

And I quote....his heat is frightening.
Edit; DASHING!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LKASJLDKIHASGIAJSLKFDJSA THE LEGENDARY CLIP :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

DUCKTAPE!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao trips


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rhode family for the win lol


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

DAMN IT. Santino vs Wendy's?! Too tough to call!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, he's in a coma. Pretty sure he's braindead.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

TITUS ONEIL MARKING OUT


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Titus O'Neill lmao!!!!!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

MAKE IT A WIN! YES! YES!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Best Vince line this year.


Make it a win!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

MAKE IT A WIN!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

titus oneil fuck yea


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Y2J!!! Y2J!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

GIVE IT TO CODY!!! :L


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn I miss Y2J!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Make it a win!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*I WANT MY SON BACK, BUT I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW!*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TITUS!! YEEEEEESSSSSSHH!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao God the NXT Season two guys were shitty promos.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

MAKE IT A WIN.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

if your going to win ...make it a win


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They should have a 5 minute tribute to the greatness that was NXT season 3.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tyson :lmao


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

Jericho!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this is pretty awesome.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you Tyson for saying that to Hornswoggle


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

PLEASE HAVE THE GENESIS PROMO!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

McGillicutty for line of the year


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This is epic lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wait wait wait. Jericho verbally slamming Cole beats all. It better happen.

They're actually doing verbal botches? Nice.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

MAE EFFIN YOUNG!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

SWAGGER!!! How expensive is it?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

DAMN!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Make it a win!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Someone needs to upload this to youtube ASAP.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM Punk: My Diet Soda!

Cole Is A Vintage Dumbass!!

oh....my....god


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He's lying.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fuck, though they were gonna pull a Jericho for Cole.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love you Cole.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Cole miners up!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

MAKE IT A FUCKING WIN!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No mention of the bggining of the Start of the Genesis of McGillicutty?


TBF, Cole Deserved this one.














*15,000 POSTS!!!!!* :hb


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

FX™ said:


> PLEASE HAVE THE GENESIS PROMO!


They NEEDED that promo.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Coleminer represent!!!!

:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at Cole getting cut off.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at them cutting him off


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Was there an award if so who won


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

All that and Cole gets it? :'(


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

They would have added McGuillicutty's line but it took 5 minutes to complete his sentence


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

NOOOO!!! Now the Diet Soda is nominated? IT'S JUST TOO CLO-...
WWE. COLE. EAT SHIT, DIE, AND ROT IN HELL. JUST FUCK EVERYTHING UP.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Derek said:


> No mention of the bggining of the Start of the Genesis of McGillicutty?
> 
> 
> TBF, Cole Deserved this one.
> ...


Whore.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

None of those candidates deserve Superstar of the Year.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Otunga in the main event? Montage of Titus O'Neil? DAVID BLOODY ARQUETTE?!?!??!

Greatest RAW ever...


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

the coleminers should be a stable


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> SWAGGER!!! How expensive is it?


It's probably the highest ever....I mean there is only one Soaring Eagle in captivity....


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Michael Cole is my hero


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> Coleminer represent!!!!
> 
> :flip:flip:flip:flip:flip


This.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

man next year, they should just have a botch of the year slammy award, omg cuz this one really felt like it. i can only imagine how great a botch of the year video package would be


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Tyson cracked me up. I'll play jumprope with your intestines.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

uk Views 4 mins left and one main event to come, somethings wrong


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RatedRudy said:


> man next year, they should just have a botch of the year slammy award, omg cuz this one really felt like it. i can only imagine how great a botch of the year video package would be


Especially with John Cena in the company.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Santino, Wendy's, Diet Soda, Titus....all of these deserved Quote of the Year.

I believe I'll just accept that the Slammys are very irrelevant now. Pathetic, I know.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGOKAVPYZOw&feature=related

IMO


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

No match of the year or breakout star of the year slammy this year?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Smackdown live on Tuesday? What?


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

Heel-Batista was shown twice...RAW is good!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

David "The Ten Ton Tung" Otunga!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Teddy Long? Really?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Go Away Teddy Long!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Miz wins the award. Calling it.

Another reason the Slammys are irrelevant.

EDIT: I'll be damned. The fans really did have power over the vote. Cena hater lemme hear ya bitch!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGOKAVPYZOw&feature=related
> 
> IMO


WIN!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

SJFC said:


> No *match of the year *or breakout star of the year slammy this year?


I'm sorry, this isn't about wrestling.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Tedday! Livin' a lie, Tedday!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena wins this I suppose.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Come on randy


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

If Cena doesn't win, fuck this company.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck off.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Miz wins the award. Calling it.
> 
> Another reason the Slammys are irrelevant.


You're good, you.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

...Really? Again?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Otunga not nominated? Fuck the Slammys.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh what a shocker...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The crowd only pops for Cena tonight. lol 

*


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

=[ smh


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm happy just because I can hear the haters already.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ughhh.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena wins again. Yawn.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

korndogg123 said:


> Smackdown live on Tuesday? What?


it's for one week becauese they don't want SD on Christmas Eve.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What in the blue eyed hell did Cena do this year to deserve superstar of the year? Besides get killed by the Nexus a dozen times.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh my God, Punk is wrecking the storyline.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow cena sure knows how to sell beatdowns ::\. look at that huge smile on his face


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

He is back......? lmao
when did he leave?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cena Ftw i love this guy


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cena would become 5000% more tolerable if he dropped the ridiculous military salute.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena = "I'm baaaaack!" 

Even though you were never really gone.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

That is fucking HORRIBLE. Didn't he fuckin win that award last year? Also wasn't he fired a few weeks ago? Oh wait nevermind he was never really gone. The past 3 months was for NOTHING!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Was there ever any doubt???


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I didn't miss his entrance theme. Or the salute. Or anything about him being "in this company".


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *The crowd only pops for Cena tonight. lol
> 
> *


fpalm


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

if anyone here fail to called this then idk.


----------



## Chicharito (Apr 2, 2010)

YOU DESERVE IT JONH! CENA! NEVER GIVE UP! FUCK DA NEXUS


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cut Cole's speech but Cena gets a speech? Fuck off


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

i think kane deserved it more


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> That is fucking HORRIBLE. Didn't he fuckin win that award last year? Also wasn't he fired a few weeks ago? Oh wait nevermind the past 3 months never happend.


Wasn't it Jericho?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, I WISH I still believed in kayfabe and had no short-term memory. Maybe then I wouldn't be vaguely disgusted or maybe insulted by this speech.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jawn.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"I said I would leave the company and I did."


ORLY?


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

John Cena: "Couldn't have picked a better city to have a party."

It's almost as if this whole thing was arranged by the WWE.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Wasn't it Jericho?


Jericho won in 2008, Cena won last year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hasky rules. 


*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Otunga doesn't get hurt. Ask Chuck Norris.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Otunga vs. Cena to last 30 seconds by the time they all make it to the ring?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> Cut Cole's speech but Cena gets a speech? Fuck off


hahahahahahahahahahahaha suck it Colefuckers!

If this one gets me kicked off the thread, fine.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No match of the year award


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Hasky and Macklicutty ftw


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He really bothers me lol. I try to not let it get to me but fuck...he's annoying.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wade barret is going to do over cena at tlc me thinks


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Wasn't it Jericho?


Nah Jericho won in 2008. Cena won the "tournament" last year to be Superstar of the Year by beating Punk in a pretty quick match on RAW.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

no wonder they cut off coles speech, cena' needed time to have his speech, boy they sure are running out of time, iam calling a dq on this otunga/cena match


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Barrett to be buried. 
WWE; We can make you. We can break you.


TripleG said:


> Cena = "I'm baaaaack!"
> 
> Even though you were never really gone.


Fucking seriously. 


emanc93 said:


> John Cena: "Couldn't have picked a better city to have a party."
> 
> It's almost as if this whole thing was arranged by the WWE.


Not sure if serious.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Hasky rules.
> 
> 
> *





Future double double E champion, HASKY HARRIS.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for reminding me why I can't stand Cena

Miz should have won and they could have said Riley and Cole voted over and over all night


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

gonna be a short match or gonna run pretty long. Hope otunga wins...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Amber B said:


> He really bothers me lol. I try to not let it get to me but fuck...he's annoying.


this, I have moments where I cant stand him, I have moments where I think he is great.......


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Otunga got screwed tonight


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Before I'm probably kicked: Otunga obviously getting squashed and buried.

The thread will need a thorough cleaning after all the Otunga haters jizz all over it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

If they even have this match it isn't going to last very long.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Hell yea, 12 Stones at ringside. Kickin' band.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

will94 said:


> Nah Jericho won in 2008. Cena won the "tournament" last year to be Superstar of the Year by beating Punk in a pretty quick match on RAW.


actually he beat Punk, _then_ beat Orton to win the award.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fuck! Ok that freaked me out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Didn't Jericho win last year?


*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Let's go Tungy baby!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This ref pisses me off, just watch the way he signals a 2 count.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

holy fuck

did anyone see the face on that black guy with 12 stones


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

After that tearjerker of a speech Cena gave after he was "fired", I expected them to keep him off for a few weeks and allow Wade to gloat and become a massive heat magnet while building sympathy for Cena.

I guess the joke is on me for assuming they would continue booking this feud as well as they had been.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Only 5 minutes left...Tunga too squash Cena then


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Dat hoodie gonna cost atleast $120.


Amber B said:


> Holy fuck! Ok that freaked me out.


The black guy near 12 stone and his super flat face?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

pewpewpew said:


> holy fuck
> 
> did anyone see the face on that black guy with 12 stones


Yes and I'm getting chills. =(


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I love that Cena won because all the Miz fans are bitching and crying!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Didn't Jericho win last year?
> 
> 
> *


Jericho won in 2008, Cena won last year.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Look at our david


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

the irony was cena was on tv more being fired than maria was all yr when she won diva of the yr last yr


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

1 minute over and we are rolling through a recap of what happened tonight...good time management, WWE producers.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

TripleG said:


> Cena = "I'm baaaaack!"
> 
> Even though you were never really gone.


Doesn't matter though, because he wasn't really fired, it was part of his character and he is a celebrity so what he was doing was fine and made sense, thus the storyline is brilliant.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Is it sad I actually mark for the Nexus hoodie?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Otunga doesn't need those assholes anyway..


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Bwahahah, Otunga getting double-crossed. 

Game over Mr. D-List. Game over.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

MysticRVD said:


> Thanks for reminding me why I can't stand Cena
> 
> Miz should have won and they could have said Riley and Cole voted over and over all night


That actually would have been really funny. 

And wow is RAW running really late tonight or what? No wonder Cole's speech was cut.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> This ref pisses me off, just watch the way he signals a 2 count.


There will be no 2 count, this is a squash.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Is it sad I actually mark for the Nexus hoodie?


Only if you think it sad that you have good taste.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so NEXUS is down to 4 members now?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wrestlemania came early!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Please get that ladder and table by the announcers involved.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wait I thought that they banned slaps and chops to the chest?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

If Otunga just got thrown out of the Nexus, then why is Cena so angry at him?
The only heel thing Otunga has done in the past 3 months is jump Cena earlier tonight on Barrett's orders.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

OMFG, THE POUNCE IS BACK, david otunga, HOLY SHIT YES, MARKING THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

O snap! Otungoffense!
Cena mad? MUCH better chair shot than Barrett.

Look at that man act!


----------



## the-guru (Jan 26, 2008)

Did my eyes deceive me or did Otunga actually do a decent elbow


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Otunga is just an utter mess in the ring. Like a donkey trying to do push-ups.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Jesus christ. I thought he was going for the pounce. :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wait I thought that they banned slaps and chops to the chest?


 i see them all the time so i think that was a bs rumor


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Screwjob of the century.

Fucking otunga owns Cena


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

otunga buried in less than 3 mins


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

will94 said:


> Bwahahah, Otunga getting double-crossed.
> 
> Game over Mr. D-List. Game over.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

There shoving cena down our throats AGAIN!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Leave him alone John


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for coming, 'Tunga!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Business as usual for WWE. Otunga's last night in Nexus and WWE perhaps.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Wade, take notes....THAT is how you do a chair shot


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like Otunga is about to get kicked out of Nexus too.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

ahh just like old times: SuperCena powering up again and ending the show on top.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

wait for it, Otunga is going to hulk up!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Otunga marks are in shock as anti-hero Cena beats down their hero with a chair.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kinda boring Raw, time for bed. Thank Christ.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

John Cena really hates black people.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> Doesn't matter though, because he wasn't really fired, it was part of his character and he is a celebrity so what he was doing was fine and made sense, thus the storyline is brilliant.


Not at all. There were about a thousand other ways they could've handled this storyline and built up more sympathy for Cena and heat for Barret, but no. The whole 'Cena is fired' thing felt rushed and unnecessary. He was literally gone for 2 weeks.

On another note, there goes Nexus's final black member.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

So Otunga, who demanded that Cena get rehired, is going getting destroyed by him. This story has completely gone to hell.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Expect the Raw ratings to plummet next week since the WWE is burying their biggest star..


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> There shoving cena down our throats AGAIN!


How dare they push the top draw in the company!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"You're either Nexus...or you're black"


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Otunga took how many chair shots. Dat dude READ the crowd..... be afraid smarks...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Somebody get Stu out there


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

i cant stand barret for some reason !!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Ref was still in the ring at the end. Why not reverse the decision just to fuck with everyone?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Otunga: Wade....Buddy....Help Me...
Barrett: Your Either Nexus...or your against....ME
*hits him with the chair*


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> There shoving cena down our throats AGAIN!


My good friend.....when the hell did they stop???


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

6 months after it started, and IMO the Cena-Nexus storyline is still the most interesting storyline in the WWE.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so once again the last RAW before a PPV has finally got me interested in the PPV, why WWE cant put 4 good shows in a row together is beyond me


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Well i learned something new today. Both Cena and Barret hate blacks.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Tunga to go solo?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

"The Tung: Living in Wrestling Shadows"

A documentary about the 12/13/10 "Slammy Screwjob" in his match with John Cena


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

That was a waste of a raw. Mysterio/Mizz was my fav part.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Game Fiend said:


> Well i learned something new today. Both Cena and Barret hate blacks.





HockeyGoalieEh said:


> John Cena really hates black people.





SJFC said:


> "You're either Nexus...or you're black"


You see, I was going to say this, but held back. Yeah, seriously game? This is getting ridic.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't think Otunga will leave the Nexus.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> The black guy near 12 stone and his super flat face?


Jeez, that's one ugly dude.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> There shoving cena down our throats AGAIN!


Feels good


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait a sec...

So Nexus can only gang up on Cena if he's hired? Really? Actually all they had to do all along is call the cops, put our a restraining order, etc. But then again, I'm still waiting for a warrant to be put out on Edge for abduction & threatening murder. 

Cena brags about taking out all the members of Nexus, except they are all still there and seem perfectly ok, so no. He really didn't. 

Cena gets destroyed by a 6 on 1 attack by Nexus, but comes out later & is perfectly ok. Next time those boys best bring Kryptonite. 

And then, Nexus has another opportunity to grang .... Cena, but Barrett decides he'd rather take out his petty frustrations on Otunga first & throw him to the wolves? So now he has one less guy to back him up? Alrighty. 

I'm just going to smile & nod & pretend this all makes sense.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jordo said:


> Tunga to go solo?




He may very well take every singles title in 2011 [Without losing any of them].


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok wizmop teleshop is on that means bed time was a good raw imo welcome back cena, unlcuky tunga baby


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

perro said:


> i see them all the time so i think that was a bs rumor


The only one I saw that did it on a regular basis was Big Show.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Please end this storyline now. It was great up until recent weeks where they've really jumped the shark. It's starting to get tedious to watch. 

Decent enough show otherwise.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

5/10

And that's the score WITHOUT Cole. Fellow Cole haters I believe you know what the score with him is.

After watching the last two hours I'm glad I'm missed the first. Creative burying the actually talented Divas with Gaycool takes 5 out of it. Just an average Raw overall.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Wait a sec...
> 
> So Nexus can only gang up on Cena if he's hired? Really? Actually all they had to do all along is call the cops, put our a restraining order, etc. But then again, I'm still waiting for a warrant to be put out on Edge for abduction & threatening murder.
> 
> ...


There is no real logic in mainstream wrestling.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

What exactly is the point of this storyline now nexus are irrelavant and weak now? Cena is no longer a part of them and he has been rehired?! him and wade should move on they faced off enough times at ppv why drag this out further. We know the boring predictable ending where cena ends the nexus just fucking hurry it up one of the most promsing storylines has gone down the toilet stop milking it out for fuck sake!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

dan_marino said:


> Not at all. There were about a thousand other ways they could've handled this storyline and built up more sympathy for Cena and heat for Barret, but no. The whole 'Cena is fired' thing felt rushed and unnecessary. He was literally gone for 2 weeks.
> 
> On another note, there goes Nexus's final black member.


I was taking the piss.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

The only things that sparked an interest in me tonight was Punk's hint at his next feud, along with the announcement of a diva's table match.

Everything else basically had me nodding off to sleep.

I really don't think I give a shit about WWE anymore. LOL. Knew this would happen at some point... think I'll take a break from it.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Tonight's RAW gets a 8 out of 10 Limes*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> I was taking the piss.


Oh okay, I thought I remembered you defending how this storyline has ended up in another thread. My bad.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I marked a little at the idea of a Tag Table Diva match, kinda fits, as long as it goes longer than 2 minutes!


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> You see, I was going to say this, but held back. Yeah, seriously game? This is getting ridic.


Sorry but i just find it funny and weird that every black person has gotten kicked or removed from Nexus. And then cena beating on David at the end when Cena FIRST came to Nexus DAVID was the first one to ask if you need anything im here for you. but i guess people forgot about that part.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Game Fiend said:


> Sorry but i just find it funny and weird that every black person has gotten kicked or removed from Nexus. And then cena beating on David at the end when *Cena FIRST came to Nexus DAVID was the first one to ask if you need anything im here for you. *but i guess people forgot about that part.


Well, that;s because people see Otunga as pure heel. Starscream effect.
But I really don't see Young, Tarver, and Otunga (ok, Otunga is but he left LAST) as worse than Slater, McGuillicutty, or even Husky.

Raaacism, raaacism.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> How dare they push the top draw in the company!


The whole company is shit compared to Cena. Most fans really don't give a shit about anybody outside of him.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

NEXUS protests Barret to re hire John Cena to gang up on him as a WWE employee only to bail on another member in David Otunga? Okay

Was a fun show overall.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So yeah, angrymarks says it before me, but this year's slammy didn't even seem like an award show, but more of a storyline push.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Well, that;s because people see Otunga as pure heel. Starscream effect.
> But I really don't see Young, Tarver, and Otunga (ok, Otunga is but he left LAST) as worse than Slater, McGuillicutty, or even Husky.
> 
> Raaacism, raaacism.


Ok what i think your trying to say is out of all the people in nexus he had the heel look down pack the most well except from Barret but and the end of the day a helping hand is a helping hand. He didnt have to treat him like shit while they were a tag team. It would have made alot more sense if he pick on husky and McGuillicutty because THEY were the ones who cost him his match in the first place. The main focus and directed heat from Cena to David though all the whole storyline was unnecessary.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Regarding your signature Game Fiend, does tonight's appearance count as 1 Christian is back.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Frozen Inferno said:


> Regarding your signature Game Fiend, does tonight's appearance count as 1 Christian is back.


I dont know if im going to count it but i will add something to it now


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Decent raw, im not gonna order the ppv(just gonna save my money for Royal rumble).


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> im not gonna order the ppv(just gonna save my money for Royal rumble).


^ this


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Game Fiend said:


> Ok what i think your trying to say is out of all the people in nexus he had the heel look down pack the most well except from Barret but and the end of the day a helping hand is a helping hand. He didnt have to treat him like shit while they were a tag team. It would have made alot more sense if he pick on husky and McGuillicutty because THEY were the ones who cost him his match in the first place.* The main focus and directed heat from Cena to David though all the whole storyline was unnecessary.*


Debatable if there even was real heat between cena and otunga. He seemed more to be sending a message to barret, like orton did to miz.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I got a feel the crowd is going to be exhausted by the end of the night at TLC.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

morris3333 said:


> I got a feel the crowd is going to be exhausted by the end of the night at TLC.


No doubt especially in the ladder matches with Kingston and Morrison ...theres going to be so much crazy spots before the freaking real main events.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

David Arquette is the greatest world champion in the history of our sport.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Punk and Lawler had some good lines tonight, this was my favorite lawler quip(and man he had quite a few): "i didnt see ready to rumble in theatres but i did flush a 10 dollar bill down the toilet so i feel like i saw it"


Decent show overall. 

Kelly kelly how did u flub one line?

Kinda funny face punk just won a heel award.

I really like the miz/orton storyline to be honest. Also, miz taking that little girls slammy and yelling shit at her cracked me up.

Who taught Orton a powerbomb/angle slam? Lol

cena won superstar of the year what a shocker.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Azuran said:


> David Arquette is the greatest world champion in the history of our sport.


No, he's not


----------



## Buck Angel (Mar 30, 2010)

WWEfan4eva said:


> No, he's not


wtf is sarcasm?


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

It's getting kind of hard to not hate Cena right now. This storyline makes me want to take a long hatius from wwe programming. On top of the terrible storylines lately, i can't stand the acting from the new generation stars. They all suck so bad. And you wonder why the announcers don't show any passion, it's because their is no atmosphere to feed the moment. God, wwe is just crap right now.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

Kind of hard for me to believe that Cena giving Batista and AA off of a car is the Holy Crap moment of the year and not the Air Bourne into RKO. That's bull. It's not like we haven't seen Cena FU Khali off of a car three years ago.

It would be nice to see Superstar of the Year be won from someone's actual accomplishments and not fan voting, where Cena will just win because his name is Cena. Hard to believe that wouldn't go to Miz or Orton if you had to earn it (maybe Kane?).

Fairly good show otherwise.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Cole was awesome tonight. He probably made 2 or 3 really good GIF opportunities tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWEfan4eva said:


> No, he's not


You missed the joke. WCW lead announcer Tony Schiavoni has been mocked repeatedly by fans for saying "*insert name/event* is the greatest whatever in the history of our sport"


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Not a great raw but a very entertaining one. Marked for Christian and Edge and him calling Cole a tool. The Nexus/Cena stuff needs wrapping up at TLC. CM Punk's cryptic speech was good as well.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

What a pile of shite show that was. Sooner Punk gets back in the ring the better, he's a terrible announcer.

I thought it quite funny that Michael Cole was joined by the crowd in not giving a shit about Christian coming back.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I literally jumped out of my seat and marked for David Arquette on Raw.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Might order the PPV for the Morrison/Sheamus match, and the IC Triple Threat one. Should be good. Not too excited about the main events though. 

It was a meh Raw. Wasn't as good as the previous ones, but was watchable. Arquette was so ridiculous I actually laughed at times.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

WO said:


> Teddy Long presented the Wrestler of the Year award to John Cena. “I’m back,” he said. Yes, back. He said that it was amazing he won the award given he didn’t have a job until an hour ago. Cena said that he said he would leave the company and he did. Now he’s back and he will continue to be a man of his word. Seriously, this is what they scripted him to say. He said that he has gotten to every member of Nexus but two: Barrett and Otunga. I guess pinning Otunga clean in a singles match on Raw a few weeks ago doesn’t count. *He told jokes and then gave his word that he will destroy Barrett Sunday. They are booking and scripting Cena to be an obnoxious, insincere liar.*


John Cena? That guy SUCKS. 

Got a bad feeling Morrison is gonna win on Sunday because they damn sure aren't gonna be booking Miz vs Sheamus for the WWE title at Royal Rumble. Miz is gonna beat Morrison ONE MORE time on PPV and that's gonna be a celebration to be appreciated.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Was mostly an entertaining raw if you asked me. Usually I get bored of a 3h RAW half way through, but this time, I got bored towards the end.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Was not impressed at all by last night's Raw. Everything I had been hoping for the past couple of weeks was pretty much screwed up, chewed and spat in my face.

Nexus have lost all credibility, no longer a threat, storyline is just going to lead up to yet another Cena/Barrett match (after TLC) with a stupid stipulation.

A Cena heel turn is now off the cards, no amount of swerve would make it believable now so looks like the same Cena gimmick for the next 12 months.

Still waiting for that HHH return, practically given up hope of it now.

Morrison vs Miz for the title after Morrison no doubt beats Sheamus at TLC, joy, yet more mic time for JoMo, I can hardly wait.

Do Gabriel and Slater get a rematch for the tag titles or is it further proof the writers dont give a shit about the tag division anymore?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

What happened at the end? my recording stopped just as Nexus was coming out for the match between Otunga and Cena.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^ They did exactly the same thing they did to Barrett last week to Otunga and left him alone with Cena. Made absolutely NO sense and was completely stupid.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Just watched RAW. 'Meh' is all I can say.

WTF was up with Orton's new 'pose'? 

"I'm back!" You didn't even leave you dumb fuck!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

So is Otunga out of action now then?


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

As with the majority of the three hour shows they do, this wasn't a very good show. The two hour RAWs this year have been very good overall but the three hour specials, minus, have been pretty poor.

They always try to cram everyone in the company on these shows and it ends up being a bit of a clusterfuck. The matches were very short tonight, Edge/Swagger was about the only one that got more than three or four minutes.

There were some highlights, such as some of the interaction between some of the presenters of the awards, namely Edge and Christian, Tyson Kidd and Kelly Kelly and Jerry Lawler and Vickie Guerrero. Plus, I'm interested in the new storyline Punk has and it was fun to see a Shawn Michaels appearance via satellite but when all of that is the best stuff on a show, you know it hasn't been great.

Didn't expect them to make every match on the PPV a gimmick match either. It seems like a TNA idea and I'm a bit unsure on whether it is a good idea or not but it will be interesting to see how it works though and some of the matches do look good.

Oh, and David Arquette sucks. Thank you.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is good to be Ms.Taker :lmao


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Cmon, she did accomplish a lot more than all the divas this year.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

She annoyed the fuck out of fans that's what she did.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Her gimmick is supposed to be annoying.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

korndogg123 said:


> God damn it. Of course Mrs. Taker wins Diva of the Year.


Well, she IS the Diva of the year - no one else comes close.



WCWnWo4Life said:


> Uhh scratch that going UNDER the rope = you lose. Fuuuuuuuuu...
> 
> *Neither Diva with real talent won*. Called it.


Michelle has real talent, you ignorant muppet.



Nexus One said:


> McCool? SCUST! *She got carried by Layla all year* and she wins?


Other way around, I'd say.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

morris3333 said:


> I got a feel the crowd is going to be exhausted by the end of the night at TLC.


Extremely exhausted. 1 TLC, 2 Ladder matches, 2 table matches and 2 chair matches? They need to strategically place the ladder matches or they will be spent.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That felt like a 2009 Raw. Short meaningless matches, focus on "WE'RE A GLITZY LEGITIMATE ENTERTAINMENT SHOW" over anything remotely interesting, cop-out on the Cena storyline, and a celebrity in a pointless match.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> That felt like a 2009 Raw. Short meaningless matches, focus on "WE'RE A GLITZY LEGITIMATE ENTERTAINMENT SHOW" over anything remotely interesting, cop-out on the Cena storyline, and a celebrity in a pointless match.


That sums it up quite nicely. Although I'm still tempted to order the PPV


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I think the WWE slammy's should be given the award for the most useless set of awards ever. I wanted a lot more from the show and was let down as per usual. Although it's always good to see Del Rio, so that's a bonus.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone hear CM Punk's "He's going savage? line before Kofi hits his finisher?

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Randy Orton not winning any slammy is heresy. Meh, no biggie. At least Barrett & Punk won awards.

I actually liked the show. David Arquette getting his ass thrown through a table was funny.


----------



## green_machine (Jul 29, 2010)

Most of the show was a clusterfuck and fpalm-worthy, but overall I was still entertained. At least they were able to push the PPV, and some of the matches actually look good (actually looking forward to the Diva's tables match). I marked out for HBK's and Christian's appearances, as well as having that tool of an actor David Arquette go through a table. The video clip on the famous quotes this year has been very funny IMO (especially Eli Cottonwood's part... fpalm fpalm). Most of the results were very predictable and questionable, but then again all Slammy results are.

An OK show overall; deserves 6-7/10 at best.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Angry Miz girl and appearance of the Immortal David Arquette ftw. Is it me has RAW been really, random lately? I gotta say im enjoying the absurd shit they're pulling off.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

What a boring waste of 3 hours of my life.

Well...I say 3 hours but skipped most of it.

No wonder Raw is in the low 3's for ratings, its utter garbage,


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Lance Storm Q&A said:


> Q: Did you catch the recent Slammy Awards, if so what are your thoughts?
> 
> A: I did and wish I didn’t.


*He's a smart man.*


----------



## goldaryn (Oct 30, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> Anyone hear CM Punk's "He's going savage? line before Kofi hits his finisher?
> 
> :lmao :lmao


I quite like how McCool missed her spot causing Beth Phoenix to throw herself out the ring for no reason at all 

youtube.com/watch?v=3a3PWOczTMg (skip to around 05:40)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The show may have been unwieldy, but it fucking blew away the travesty that was last year's show. Last year's Slammy'sshow was the most depressing non-TNA wrestling show of the last couple of years, I think.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> Anyone hear CM Punk's "He's going savage? line before Kofi hits his finisher?
> 
> :lmao :lmao


Ha yeah, bet it had a few folk back stage squirming....


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Slimm Doc said:


> Ha yeah, bet it had a few folk back stage squirming....


nah, they're good freinds anyway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> The show may have been unwieldy, but it fucking blew away the travesty that was last year's show. Last year's Slammy'sshow was the most depressing non-TNA wrestling show of the last couple of years, I think.


Last year's Slammy's weren't anywhere near as bad as the viewers choice Raw. That was an ABOMINATION. That show was so fucking horrible, I almost turned it off and missed Nexus debuting at the end. It's a miracle I survived, but wow, it was a close call. And yeah, it had that moment, but had it not, it's possible that it could go down as the worst Raw in history...if it doesn't already.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

CM12Punk said:


> Her gimmick is supposed to be annoying.


----------

